# Post your 3DMark Results in Here



## topgear (Sep 26, 2009)

As the name suggests post all of your 3DMark06 or 3DMark Vantage Results in Here 

*Rules :*

1. Add a CPU-Z Screenshot
2. Add a GPU-Z Screenshot
3. Post Your CPU and GPU Name & Clock Speeds ( Clock speed if you are OCing )
4. Add either 3DMark06 or 3DMark Vantage or both of them
5. Do mention your 3DMark or 3DMark Vantage - CPU & GPU Results in text also 

-- *We have a separate thread for Overclock Score listing and any questions related to OC --
Overclock List & Discussion Thread - Digit Technology Discussion Forum*--

*For 3DMark Vantage CPU Score only :*

In 3DMark Vantage the default PhysyX and GPU enabled settings result in huge CPU scores with Nvidia graphics cards. So to get a unbiased CPU score score prior to run the CPU benchmark disable two settings from option namely : 

1. *DISABLE PPU ( This will disable PhysX )*
2. *DISABLE GPU SIMULATION ( This will disable gpu influence in CPU score )*

So for 3DMark Vantage CPU result you guys have to Post a another screenshot disabling above two settings. 

*img121.imageshack.us/img121/2277/setting.th.png

For example Here goes mine 

*img156.imageshack.us/img156/8113/20090924133857.th.gif

*img156.imageshack.us/img156/4275/20090924232428.th.png

3DMark06 Score : Overall : 11271 CPU : 3013 SM2 : 5091 HDR/SM3 : 4791

*img8.imageshack.us/img8/1913/20090924230726.th.png

I will list all 3DMark results/Scores in here :

*3DMark06 Scores :* 

1. *Overall : 11271 CPU : 3013 SM2 : 5091 HDR/SM3 : 4791* _by topgear_ on Intel e5200 @ 3.33Ghz GFX : 9600GT - OCed

2. *Overall : 19656 CPU : 3635 SM2 : 8245 HDR/SM3 : 11540* _by asigh_ on Intel e7400 @ 4 Ghz GFX : 2xHD4890 - stock - CF mode

3. *Overall : 14973 CPU : 3567 SM2 : 6231 HDR/SM3 : 7378* _by hellknight_ on AMD Phenom II X3 720BE @ 3.2 Ghz GFX : HD4890 1GB @ stock

4. *Overall : 15147 CPU : 3938 SM2 : 6091 HDR/SM3 : 7299* _by hellknight_ on AMD Phenom II X3 720BE @ 3.6 Ghz GFX : 4870 HD 1GB @ stock

5. *Overall : 5972 CPU : 2217 SM2 : 2217 HDR/SM3 : 2626* _by hellknight_ on Intel Core i3 330M @ 2.13 Ghz GFX : Inbuilt ( Core i3 + H55 chip/ATI Mobility Radeon HD 5650 ) on a Sony VAIO Laptop

6. *Overall : 16190 CPU : 3954 SM2 : 7053 HDR/SM3 : 7552* by _hellknight_ on AMD Phenom II 720 BE @ 3.6 GHz GFX : Palit GTX 260 Factory Oced

7. *Overall : 11932 CPU : 3010 SM2 : 5497 HDR/SM3 : 5149* _by topgear_ on Intel e5200 @ 3.33Ghz GFX : 9600GT - OCed

8. *Overall : 13160 CPU : 5055 SM2 : 5457 HDR/SM3 : 5149* _by topgear_ on AMD Athlon II X4 630 @ 3.5 GHz GFX : 9600GT - OCed

9. *Overall : 13665 CPU : 3947 SM2 : 5285 HDR/SM3 : 6443* _by budsatawny_ on AMD Phenom II X3 720 @ 3.215 GHz GFX : HD4850 @ stock

10. *Overall : 25052 CPU : 7094 SM2 : 10025 HDR/SM3 : 11591* _thunder.02dragon_ on Intel Core i7 920 @ 4.2 GHz GFX : HD5870 @ OCed

11. *Overall : 26223 CPU : 6881 SM2 : 9703 HDR/SM3 : 13415* _S_V_ on Intel Core i7 950 @ 4GHz GFX : GTX 470 SLi - Stock

12. *Overall : 38770 CPU : 10886 SM2 : 15226 HDR/SM3 : 18302* _thebanik_ on Intel Core i7 2600K @ 5.55 GHz GFX : GTX 580 - Oced

13. *Overall : 2220 CPU : 1018 SM2 : 762 HDR/SM3 : 975 * _hellknight_ on AMD Fusion E-350 @ 1.6 GHz GFX : AMD Radeon 6310 ( IGP )

14. *Overall : 16655 CPU : 3209 SM2 : 7052 HDR/SM3 : 9394 * _Skud_ on Intel C2D e7400 @ 3.6 GHz GFX : AMD Radeon HD6950 - Stock

15. *Overall : 18228 CPU : 4735 SM2 : 8018 HDR/SM3 : 8100 * _mithun_mrg_ on Intel core i3 530 @ 4.25 GHz GFX : GTS 450 - OCed

16. *Overall : 5502 CPU : 2470 SM2 : 1901 HDR/SM3 : 2418 * _hellknight_ on HP Pavilion DV6-6018tx

17. *Overall : 24466 CPU : 7313 SM2 : 9890 HDR/SM3 : 10925 * _mukherjee_ on Intel Core i7 2600K @ 3.40 GHz GFX : GTX 460 1GB - Oced

18. *Overall : 29934 CPU : 8592 SM2 : 11929 HDR/SM3 : 13806 * _mukherjee_ on Intel Core i7 2600K @ 3.40 GHz GFX : GTX 560 Ti 1GB - Oced

19. *Overall : 18475 CPU : 4759 SM2 : 6763 HDR/SM3 : 9615 * _Jaskanwar Singh_ on AMD Athlon II X4 635 @ 3.5 GHz GFX : HD6950 Unlocked - Oced

20. *Overall : 4488 CPU : 969 SM2 : 1984 HDR/SM3 : 2245 * _hellknight_ on Dell XPS 15z

21. *Overall : 22497 CPU : 4888 SM2 : 9851 HDR/SM3 : 11283 * _mithun_mrg_ on Intel core i3 530 @ 4.5 GHz GFX : HD6850 - OCed

*3DMark Vantage Score : *

1. *Overall: P20804  GPU score: P17652 CPU Score : ????* _by amitash_ with core i7 920 @ 3.2Ghz GFX : GTX 295 - stock

2. *Overall: P5618  GPU score: P4502 CPU Score : P6017* _by topgear_ with e5200 @ 3.33Ghz GFX : 9600GT - OCed

3. *Overall: P13927 GPU score: P19007 CPU Score : P7729* _by asigh with e7400 @ 4.0 GHz GFX : 2x HD4890 - Xfire - OCed_

4. *Overall: P9110 GPU score: P9172 CPU Score : P8928* _by hellknight with AMD Phenom II X3 720BE @ 3.6 Ghz GFX : 4870 HD 1GB @ stock_

5. *Overall: P32299  GPU score: P29575 CPU Score : P20005* _by S_V_ with _core i7 950 @ 3.06Ghz GFX : GTX 470 SLi - stock_

6. *Overall: P21621/X9737 GPU score: P19606/X10308 CPU Score : P20049/X20006* _by ithehappy_ with _core i7 950 @ 3.06 Ghz GFX : GTX 560 Ti- stock_

7. *Overall: P?????  GPU score: P?????? CPU Score : P11150* _by ajai5777_ with _Athlon II X4 630 @ 3.50 Ghz GFX : HD5670- stock_

8. *Overall: P6296/H3824  GPU score: P5773/H3495 CPU Score : P8643/H8202* _by clmlbx_ with _Athlon II X4 635 @ Stock Ghz GFX : GTS 250- stock_

9. *Overall: P8756  GPU score: P7745 CPU Score : P14391* _by Rajesh345_ with _AMD Phenom II X6 1055T @ Stockz GFX : HD5750- stock_

10.*Overall: P11977  GPU score: P17125 CPU Score : P6297* _by Skud_ with _Intel C2D e7400 @ 3.6 Ghz GFX : HD 6950- stock_

11. *Overall: P27707  GPU score: P29415 CPU Score : P23596* _by coolgame_ with _Intel core i7 2600K @ Stock GFX : GTX 580 OCed to 950 Mhz_

12. *Overall: H34776  GPU score: NA CPU Score : NA * _by Extreme Gamer_ with _Core i7 960 @ 4.15 Ghz GFX : GTX 580 SLi - stock_

13. *Overall: P33365  GPU score: P31160 CPU Score : P33148 * _by S_V_ with _core i7 2600k @ 5 Ghz GFX : GTX 470 SLi - stock_

14. *Overall: P24807  GPU score: P20300 CPU Score : NA * _by mukherjee_ with _core i7 2600k @ 3.40 Ghz GFX : GTX 560 Ti - OCed_

15.*Overall: P17312  GPU score: P19019 CPU Score : P13641* _by Skud_ with _Intel C2Q Q9550 @ 3.6 Ghz GFX : HD 6950- OCed_

16.*Overall: H15034  GPU score: H13367 CPU Score : ????? * _by vizkid2005_ with _Intel Core i5 ????? GFX : GTX 560 Ti_

17. *Overall: P20172  GPU score: P18898 CPU Score : P25283 * _by sumonpathak_ with _core i7 2500k @ 5.12 Ghz GFX : HD 6870 - OCed_

18. *Overall: P37674  GPU score: P32122 CPU Score : P33148 * _by S_V_ with _core i7 2600k @ 4.8 Ghz GFX : GTX 470 SLi - OCed_

19. *Overall: P16259  GPU score: P19128 CPU Score : P11250 * _by Jaskanwar Singh_ with _AMD Athlon II X4 635 @ 3.5 Ghz GFX : HD 6950 - OCed - Unlocked _

20. *Overall: P23229  GPU score: P23485 CPU Score : P22494 * _by kapilove77_ with _Intel Core i5 2500k @ 4.4 Ghz GFX : HD 6950 - OCed _

21. *Overall: P13894  GPU score: P15856 CPU Score : P10134 * _by skywalker5555_ with _Intel C2Q 6600 @ 2.9 Ghz GFX : HD 6870 - OCed _

22. *Overall: X25543  GPU score: X24730 CPU Score : NA * _by Extreme Gamer_ with _Core i7 960 @ 4.13 Ghz GFX : GTX 580 SLi - stock_

23. *Overall: H17611/P26141 Graphics Score: H16238/P24282 CPU Score : H33798/P33930 * _by Skud _ on Intel Core i7 2600k @ 5 Ghz GFX : HD6950 1GB - OCed

24. *Overall: P30274  GPU score: P27425 CPU Score : P43521 * _by MegaMind_ with _Intel core i5 2500k @ 5.1 Ghz GFX : GTX 570 - OCed _ - Link

25. *Overall: P6028  GPU score: P4829 CPU Score : P23652 * _by Myth_ with _Intel core i5 2600k @ Stock GFX : 9600 GT - OCed _ - Link

*3DMark 11 : *

1. *Overall: P7860 Graphics Score: 7949 Physyx Score : 9079 Combined Score : 6116  * _by S_V_ with core i7 950 @ 4Ghz GFX : GTX 470 SLi - Stock

2. *Overall: P3020  Graphics Score: 3453 Physyx Score : 2334 Combined Score : 2015  * _by topgear_ with Athlon II X4 630 2.8Ghz GFX : HD6850 Stock

3. *Overall: X1374 Graphics Score: 1249 Physyx Score : 5692 Combined Score : 1559  * _by eagle06_ with core i5 2500K @ stock GFX : GTX 560 Ti - Stock

4. *Overall: X1553 Graphics Score: 1456 Physyx Score : 2447 Combined Score : 1872  * _by Skud_ Intel C2D e7400 @ 3.6 Ghz GFX : HD 6950 - Stock

5. *Overall: P4278/X1440 Graphics Score: P3964/H1287 Physyx Score : P7774/H7739 Combined Score : P3960/H1670  * _by ithehappy_ Intel core i7 950 @ 3.06 Ghz GFX : GTX 560 Ti - Stock

6. *Overall: P11324 Graphics Score: P12171 Physyx Score : P9801 Combined Score : P8792  * _by Extreme Gamer_ Intel core i7 960 @ 4.15 Ghz GFX : GTX 580 SLi- Stock

7. *Overall: P3312/X1118 Graphics Score: P3184/1004 Physyx Score : P4086/X3982 Combined Score : P3378/1388 * _by mukherjee_ Intel core i7 2600k @ 3.40 Ghz GFX : GTX 460 1GB - OCed

8. *Overall: P5241 Graphics Score: P5210 Physyx Score : P5416 Combined Score : P5228 * _by rchi84_ Intel core i5 2400 @ 3.10 Ghz GFX : HD6950 2GB - ( Unlocked ) OCed

9. *Overall: P3665 Graphics Score: P4961/X1541 Physyx Score : P2019 Combined Score : P2114 * _by Jaskanwar Singh_ AMD Athlon II X4 635 @ 2.9 Ghz GFX : HD6950 1GB - OCed

10. *Overall: P8452 Graphics Score: P8377 Physyx Score : P10604 Combined Score : P6832 * _by S_V_ Intel core i7 2600k @ 4.50 Ghz GFX : GTX 470 SLi

11. *Overall: X2536 Graphics Score: X2345 Physyx Score : X8959 Combined Score : X2386 * _by S_V_ Intel core i7 2600k @ 3.40 Ghz GFX : GTX 470 SLi

12. *Overall: X1697/P5227 Graphics Score: X1510/P4805 Physyx Score : X10123/P10169 Combined Score : X2027/P4884 * _by mukherjee_ Intel core i7 2600k @ 3.40 Ghz GFX : GTX 560 Ti - Oced

13. *Overall: X2563 Graphics Score: X2298 Physyx Score : X10837 Combined Score : X3061 * _by coolgame_ Intel core i7 2600k @ 4.9 Ghz GFX : GTX 580 - Oced

14. *Overall: X1678 Graphics Score: 1532 Physyx Score : 4491 Combined Score : 1943  * _by Skud_ Intel C2Q q9550 @ 3.6 Ghz GFX : HD 6950 - Oced

15. *Overall: P3755  Graphics Score: 4130 Physyx Score : 3107 Combined Score : 2747  * _by topgear_ with Athlon II X4 630 3.5 Ghz GFX : HD6850 OCed

16. *Overall: P3839/X1353  Graphics Score: 4216/X1237 Physyx Score : 3188/X3187 Combined Score : 2818/X1649  * _by topgear_ with Athlon II X4 630 @ 3.6 Ghz GFX : HD6850 OCed 1 Ghz !!

17. *Overall: P4039  Graphics Score: NA Physyx Score : NA Combined Score : NA  * _by mithun_mrg_ with Intel Core i3 530 @ 4.5 Ghz GFX : HD6850 OCed

18. *Overall: X3171/Graphics Score: X3057 Physyx Score : X3959 Combined Score : X3522 * _by hellknight _ on AMD Phenom II X4 940 @ 3.5Ghz GFX : GTX 560 Ti Sli - Oced

19. *Overall: P5560 Graphics Score: 5198 Physyx Score : 9258 Combined Score : 5168 * _by Dudaims _ on Intel Core i7 2600k @ 4.4 Ghz GFX : HD6950 2GB - Unlocked

20. *Overall: X1588 Graphics Score: X1434 Physyx Score : X5056 Combined Score : X1923 * _by vizkid2005 _ on Intel Core i5 760 @ 2.8 Ghz GFX : GTX 560 Ti

21. *Overall: P???? Graphics Score: 5431 Physyx Score : ???? Combined Score : ???? * _by Jaskanwar Singh _ on AMD Athlon II X4 635 @ 2.9 Ghz GFX : HD6950 1GB - Unlocked

22. *Overall: X3401/P10110 Graphics Score: X3111/P10286 Physyx Score : 10495 Combined Score : X3665/P8546 * _by S_V_ Intel core i7 2600k @ 4.80 Ghz GFX : GTX 470 SLi - OCed

23. *Overall: X1870/P5844 Graphics Score: X1687/5580 Physyx Score : 7758 Combined Score : X2101/5765 * _by kapilove77 _ on Intel Core i5 2500k @ 4.3 Ghz GFX : HD6950 2GB - OCed

24. *Overall: P4272 Graphics Score: P???? Physyx Score : P???? Combined Score : P???? * _by skywalker5555 _ on Intel C2Q 6600 @ 2.9 Ghz GFX : HD6870 - OCed

25. *Overall: X1619/P5251 Graphics Score: X1452/P4863 Physyx Score : 9234 Combined Score : X1792/5011 * _by Skud _ on Intel Core i7 2600k @ Stock GFX : HD6950 1GB - Stock

26. *Overall: X4074 Graphics Score: X3753 Physyx Score : X9464 Combined Score : X4606  * _by Extreme Gamer_ Intel core i7 960 @ 4.13 Ghz GFX : GTX 580 SLi- Stock

27. *Overall: X1945/P6398 Graphics Score: X1749/P5947 Physyx Score : 11662 Combined Score : X2081/5819 * _by Skud _ on Intel Core i7 2600k @ 5 Ghz GFX : HD6950 1GB - OCed

28. *Overall: P3379 Graphics Score: P3294 Physyx Score : P3942 Combined Score : P3312 * _by Arnab boss _ on AMD 955 BE @ Stock GFX : HD7770 - OCed


----------



## amitash (Sep 26, 2009)

*img14.imageshack.us/img14/2236/vantage.jpg 

3Dmark vantage P score: 20804. 
GPU score: 17652
CPU score: 44784

On core i7 920 at 3.2Ghz
GTX295 stock speeds


----------



## asingh (Sep 26, 2009)

Here is mine:

CPU-Z:
*img183.imageshack.us/img183/7209/cpuscreen.jpg

GPU-Z:
*img41.imageshack.us/img41/4349/gpuscreen.jpg

3dMark06:
*img503.imageshack.us/img503/3678/3dmark06default.jpg

*Scores:*
*HDR:* 11540
*SM2.0 Score:* 8245
*CPU Score:* 3635

*Overall Score:*19656

*Note:*
With FSAA set to 8x I get a score drop of ~680 points.


----------



## topgear (Sep 27, 2009)

Here Goes Mine 3DMark Vantage scores :

*Overall : P5618  GPU : 4502 *( Performance  Mode )

*img10.imageshack.us/img10/255/overallp.th.png

*CPU Only : 6017* ( Performance  Mode ) ( GPU Simm and PPU Disabled )

*img42.imageshack.us/img42/5545/cpuonly.th.png

using e5200 @3.33Ghz with 9600GT OCed. Check 1st post for details


----------



## amitash (Sep 27, 2009)

@topgear: my cpu was at 3.2ghz when i ran that bench


----------



## asingh (Sep 27, 2009)

Top gear...we should have a standard for resolutions too.

Wont it make a difference...?? Like you have run yours a 1280 x 1024 and I have run mine at 1400 x 900.


----------



## amitash (Sep 27, 2009)

^asigh usually the benchmarks are run at the standard settings given when u run 3dmark...dont change anything and then run it


----------



## topgear (Sep 28, 2009)

@ amitash - corrected that 

@ asigh - For 3DMark vantage the resolution changes with settings. Like in performance mode it's 1280*1024 ( the default setting ). In high mode it's 1680*1050. In Xtreme mode it's 1920*1200 and 3DMark vantage marks it's score for eg. it's Pxxxx fopr performance mode overall score.

For 3DMark 06 the default resolution is too 1280*1024. So as amitash suggested leave those resolution and advanced settings unchanged when you are going to bench the overall system performance


----------



## asingh (Sep 28, 2009)

So you mean:

I should just open 3dMark06, and run the tests. Not change anything. For the numbers I posted above I had manually changed it to 1400x900..??


----------



## amitash (Sep 28, 2009)

^yep leave it at default


----------



## asingh (Sep 29, 2009)

@topgear:

Have updated my scores/screenshot to default 3dMark06 settings..!


----------



## topgear (Sep 29, 2009)

Updated the score board on 1st page


----------



## damngoodman999 (Oct 6, 2009)

*Asigh *

Can u put the Vantage score -? u use vista or XP ??


----------



## asingh (Oct 6, 2009)

^^Sorry cannot put vantage. Use XP - 64bit.


----------



## damngoodman999 (Oct 6, 2009)

asigh

if u have time put ur case pictures in the Showoff thread , 7 120MM fans wow where did u put all these in CM 690 - just want look in to it


----------



## asingh (Oct 6, 2009)

^^

I had created a thread initially when I had assembled my system. You can read about it *here*. Yea the cabling was bad then.

The last image shows 6 120MM fans, the 7th fan arrived when I mounted the Hyper 212 since that comes with a default 120MM fan.

The showoff thread has entries by me, regarding the system. *Here* it is. 

This is how it looks now.


----------



## damngoodman999 (Oct 6, 2009)

Thanks i would have missed !


----------



## hellknight (Oct 11, 2009)

Here is mine :-
*CPU Score* - *3192*
*SM2* - *5751*
*HDR* - *6930*
*Overall Score* - *13808*

*CPU-Z Screenshot*
*img36.imageshack.us/img36/9380/cpuzshot.th.png

*GPU-Z Screenshot*
*img65.imageshack.us/img65/7296/gpuz.th.png

*3D Mark 06 Screenshot*
*img197.imageshack.us/img197/1088/cpuzw.th.png

Update

*3D Mark Vantage Score*
*img202.imageshack.us/img202/8991/imges.th.jpg
*Vantage Score* - *P9215*
*CPU Score* - *6904*
*GPU Score* - *10373*

Note :- The score came when I ran the test in Performance mode.


----------



## topgear (Oct 11, 2009)

Are you running your phenom II x3 720BE 2.8Ghz ? ( I though you have OCed it though ).
If so post the OCed speed.

BTW, What GPU you are using ?


----------



## hellknight (Oct 11, 2009)

Sorry for the late reply... I hate sundays... have to go with parents to visit relatives 

CPU :- AMD Phenom II 720 BE @ 2.8 GHz (no overclocking)
GPU :- Sapphire Radeon 4890 1 GB (no overclocking)

Actually, I'm running the system on Cooler Master 500 W Extreme PSU... I don't think that I should overclock this system on this PSU.. what do you guys say?


----------



## topgear (Oct 12, 2009)

Updated the score board ! thanks for posting the details


----------



## hellknight (Oct 12, 2009)

New Update :-

*CPU Score - 3567
SM2 - 6231
HDR - 7378
Overall Score - 14973*

*CPU Speed :- 3.2 GHz
GPU :- Stock*

*img97.imageshack.us/img97/342/3dmark32.th.jpg

I didn't ran the vantage test as there is some problem with the application... keeps crashing..


----------



## asingh (Jan 27, 2010)

*Here are my 3dVantage scores:*
*img638.imageshack.us/img638/6977/vantagechip.png


----------



## topgear (Jan 28, 2010)

^^ Listed


----------



## hellknight (Mar 19, 2010)

New update :-

*CPU : AMD Phenom II 720 BE @ 3.6 GHz (stock cooler)
GPU :- XFX 4870 HD 1 GB GDDR5 (stock)
Motherboard :- Biostar TA 790 GX BE
RAM :- 2 GB DDR2 @ 800 MHz*

*img245.imageshack.us/img245/5539/3dmark36.th.jpg


*3D Mark score :- 15147
SM 2.0 Score :- 6091
HDR/SM3.0 Score :-7299
CPU Score :- 3938*

*Vantage Score :-*

*3D Mark Vantage Score :- P9110
GPU Score :- 9172
CPU Score :- 8928*

*img2.imageshack.us/img2/4934/3dmarkvantage36.th.jpg


----------



## topgear (Mar 20, 2010)

^^ Listed


----------



## hellknight (Apr 14, 2010)

New Update :-

*CPU :- Intel Core i3 330M (2.13 GHz with HT)
Motherboard :- Don't know
RAM :- 4 GB DDR3
Graphics Card :- Intel H55+ATI 5650 1 GB GDDR3* (confused whether it used the ATI or H55)

*img121.imageshack.us/img121/7857/3dmarkvaio.th.jpg

*3D Mark Score :- 5972
HDR/SM 3.0 score :- 2626
SM 2.0 score :- 2217
CPU Score :- 2217
*

PS :- The test was done on a newly purchased Sony VAIO today.


----------



## topgear (Apr 15, 2010)

^^ Can you mention the laptop's model number.

I think the laptop is using the cpu's built in graphics controller - Right ??


----------



## hellknight (Apr 15, 2010)

Oh dude.. So sorry.. forgot to post that the laptop was using ATI 5650 as the GPU.. the model number is VAIO E series.. but still, the score was pretty low as compared to 5650.. Or is their any specific command to switch to dedicated graphics?

BTW.. *this is the model of laptop.*


----------



## topgear (Apr 16, 2010)

From the scores it looks like it used the Mobility Hd5650 .. here's a result of mobility HD5850 

*twisted-reviews.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/01/ati-mobility-radeon-hd5850-3dmark06-1920x1080-default-vs-1280x760-4xaa-8xaf.png

*twisted-reviews.com/short-review-ati-mobility-radeon-hd5850-1-gb-ddr3-first-benchmarks/


----------



## hellknight (Aug 11, 2010)

New update :-

*CPU : AMD Phenom II 720 BE @ 3.6 GHz (stock cooler)
GPU :- Palit GTX 260 Core 216 (factory overclocked)
Motherboard :- Biostar TA 790 GX BE
RAM :- 4 GB DDR2 @ 800 MHz (6-6-6-18, dual channel mode)*

*a.imageshack.us/img444/9962/phenomii36gfxstock11aug.th.jpg

*3D Mark score - 16190
HDR/SM 3.0 Score - 7552
SM 2.0 score - 7053
CPU Score - 3954*


----------



## topgear (Aug 12, 2010)

Nice results but the cpu vcore is little bit too high for a stock cooler -  is not it ?


----------



## hellknight (Aug 12, 2010)

Oh yeah.. actually 1.488 was also working fine, but when I reach around 3.7 GHz, Windows boots, every app works but benchmarks crash the system. So I increased the voltage and still nothing happened.

Btw, will be getting an aftermarket cooler like Hyper N520 later this month..


----------



## topgear (Aug 13, 2010)

^^ That would be great.

BTW, what's your idle and load temps now with the stock HSF ?


----------



## hellknight (Aug 13, 2010)

*When Overclocked :-
*
*Idle voltage - 1.024V
Load voltage - 1.488V
*


----------



## topgear (Aug 14, 2010)

^^ buddy you've posted the idle and load voltages but I've asked for idle and load temps


----------



## hellknight (Aug 14, 2010)

LOL... 

*Idle - 34 Deg C 
Load - 59 Deg C*


----------



## topgear (Aug 15, 2010)

Cool temps ... 

BTW, here's mine 9600GT OCed to 767 MHz ( 765 ) / 1912 MHz ( 1900 ) / 929 MHz ( 925 ) along with Oced Pentium Dual Core e5200 @ 3.33 GHz. It can beat a 9800GT @ stock speed in 3D Mark 06 score 

*i35.tinypic.com/242h4dy.png

*www.hothardware.com/articleimages/Item1205/3DMARK06.PNG

*www.hothardware.com/articleimages/Item1205/SMODELS.PNG

picture from hothardware

*3D Mark score - 11932
SM 2.0 score - 5497
HDR/SM 3.0 Score - 5149
CPU Score - 3010*


----------



## hellknight (Aug 15, 2010)

Awesome.. what PSU are you using.. and please list the mobo too


----------



## topgear (Aug 16, 2010)

PSU is CM Extreme Power Plus 460W
Mobo is XFX 650i Ultra


----------



## hellknight (Aug 22, 2010)

One Question, 96000GT is now renamed as GT 240 with a 40nm fabrication process, so I assume that the GT 240 can be overclocked a little bit more than your card.. am I right?

BTW, my friend has a Q6600 with a XFX 630i board.. But there is no option of overclocking the CPU.. will BIOS update help?


----------



## topgear (Aug 22, 2010)

If we want to oc a card we will need additional power but as GT 240 don't has any a pci-e power connector I think it's OC potential is less than a 9600GT - if you can grab a good GT240 ( with GDDR5 ) you might be able to reach 620-640 Mhz from 550 MHz.

I don't much about that mobo or it's bios options but I've heard that this mobo can be oced as well ( though not to a great extent ) - so it woulkd be better if he updates his bios with the latest version available.

BTW, here's my new rig score 

*CPU : AMD Athlon II X4 630 @ 3.5 GHZ with 1.41V
GPU :- 9600GT OCed to 767 MHz ( 765 ) / 1912 MHz ( 1900 ) / 929 MHz ( 925 )
Motherboard : Gigabyte MA785GM-US2H @ 4k
RAM :- 2 GB DDR2 @ 833 MHz ( 5-5-5-15 )
*
*img90.imageshack.us/img90/5747/20100819084052.png

*img843.imageshack.us/img843/3304/20100819081839.png

*img541.imageshack.us/img541/8264/20100819081853.png

*img695.imageshack.us/img695/493/20100819063805.png

*3D Mark score - 13160
SM 2.0 score - 5457
HDR/SM 3.0 Score - 5149
CPU Score - 5055*

*BTW, check out my rigs pics *

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/hardware-...lite-430-discussion-thread-2.html#post1275153

*For Detailed OC settings :*
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/discussions/121070-overclock-listing-thread-4.html#post1275158


----------



## Revolution (Aug 22, 2010)

What is the brand of 9600GT ?


----------



## hellknight (Aug 22, 2010)

Awesome.. congrats for the new rig.. my friend bought a Athlon II X3 435 and we successfully unlocked its disabled core.. But he needs a new CPU Cooler now..


----------



## budsatawny (Aug 23, 2010)

how do you get the pics of your desktop on here...it says mine r 2 big
BTW 13,660....
i saved them as jpg..and it tells me incorrect file type


----------



## budsatawny (Aug 23, 2010)

[/ATTACH]ok finally got it...sorry for the quality....

View attachment 3682
View attachment 3683


----------



## topgear (Aug 23, 2010)

Why these images are too white - what kind of theme you are using anyway ?

Do post the results in plain text as well.

BTW, what gfx card do you have - is it a HD4850 ??



hellknight said:


> Awesome.. congrats for the new rig.. my friend bought a Athlon II X3 435 and we successfully unlocked its disabled core.. But he needs a new CPU Cooler now..



thanks ...

is that cpu stable with that disabled core unlocked and how much did you guys able to oc it ?



Revolution said:


> What is the brand of 9600GT ?



it's from :

*www.palit.biz/main/images/top_logo.jpg



budsatawny said:


> how do you get the pics of your desktop on here...it says mine r 2 big
> BTW 13,660....
> i saved them as jpg..and it tells me incorrect file type



Use software like picpick to capture those screenshots


----------



## budsatawny (Aug 24, 2010)

Ok using picpick now....
View attachment 3687
View attachment 3688
View attachment 3689
AMD Phenom II x3 720 @3.2Ghz
2x2Ghz OCZ Platinum ddr21066
Sapphire Radeon HD4850 1Ghz {no oc}
Gigabyte MA790x mobo
Arctic Cooler Pro7
Rosewill 80plus green 700w PSU
2 WD Black hdd 320&500G
1 Samsung 750G HDD
2 dvd lightscribe LG, Liteon
32" Dynex lcdtv for monitor


----------



## topgear (Aug 24, 2010)

^^ added your score on the first page ...


----------



## budsatawny (Aug 24, 2010)

OK bumped up the old 4850 from 625Mhz to 690Mhz...got almost an xtra 500 marksView attachment 3690
sorry gpuz just took a sh@t...will edit later.
View attachment 3693


----------



## thunder.02dragon (Feb 21, 2011)

3DMark 06:  Overall : *25052 * CPU : 7094.0 SM2 : 10025.0 HDR/SM3 : 11591.0 by thunder.02dragon on Intel Core i7 920 2.66GHz @ 4.2 GHz GFX : HD5870 1GB @ 900/1300MHz

*i51.tinypic.com/begg9c.jpg

Result


----------



## topgear (Feb 22, 2011)

Highest 3DMark06 score of this thread


----------



## S_V (Mar 3, 2011)

@Hello Guys,,

*3Dmark 2006*

*img.photobucket.com/albums/v358/sunil_9/3dmark2006_small.jpg

*img.photobucket.com/albums/v358/sunil_9/th_3dmark2006_Large.jpg


*3DmarkVantage*

*img.photobucket.com/albums/v358/sunil_9/3dmarkVantage_small.jpg


*3Dmark 2011*

*Single Card...*

*img.photobucket.com/albums/v358/sunil_9/Slingle.jpg

*SLI*

*img.photobucket.com/albums/v358/sunil_9/SLI.jpg


----------



## topgear (Mar 4, 2011)

^^ great scores and you have become the highest scorer in overall and gpu scores 

BTW, can you run 3DMark Vantage benchmark again because the CPU score is not one would normally get for the following reason :

*For 3DMark Vantage CPU Score only :*

In 3DMark Vantage the default PhysyX and GPU enabled settings result in huge CPU scores with Nvidia graphics cards. So to get a unbiased CPU score score prior to run the CPU benchmark disable two settings from option namely : 

1. *DISABLE PPU ( This will disable PhysX )*
2. *DISABLE GPU SIMULATION ( This will disable gpu influence in CPU score )*


----------



## S_V (Mar 4, 2011)

sure Topgear... Yeah i Know that... will run them by turning off... I think without those settings i would get around 30k....


----------



## topgear (Mar 5, 2011)

^^ waiting  - though I think 30K is just too much to expect anyway


----------



## S_V (Mar 6, 2011)

@TopGear....

Yeah. 30k is too much to expect..Still it is hell of a score for stock. This is *without OC* as you can see the CPU clock in RealTemp.... I think with OC i can achieve better score, will do update that later..

Plz *update *my *GPU score also*.... 
Nvidia *266.77* Driver...

*img.photobucket.com/albums/v358/sunil_9/3dmarkVantage_Default_physxoff.jpg


----------



## ithehappy (Mar 7, 2011)

Here is mine, only CPU scores, didn't wanna do the GPU with my buddha card, gonna upload it after 560 being purchased 

*NO OC*, Score is 20000

*img291.imageshack.us/img291/3937/3dmarkvantagev.th.jpg


----------



## topgear (Mar 7, 2011)

Listed - though after getting GTX560 don't forget to run a complete 3DMark Vantage benchmark test so the other results can be updated



S_V said:


> @TopGear....
> 
> Yeah. 30k is too much to expect..Still it is hell of a score for stock. This is *without OC* as you can see the CPU clock in RealTemp.... I think with OC i can achieve better score, will do update that later..
> 
> ...



Updated your GPU score - a driver update really did improved performance !

you will be able to achieve better scores with cpu OC for sure.


----------



## ithehappy (Mar 8, 2011)

topgear said:


> Listed - though after getting GTX560 don't forget to run a complete 3DMark Vantage benchmark test so the other results can be updated


Yea, will update it soon as I got my card. Should I uncheck those last two options for GPU test too?


----------



## topgear (Mar 8, 2011)

^^ yep, those settings of Vantage shan't be used when benchmarking cpu.


----------



## ithehappy (Mar 9, 2011)

Here is the total test, at stock speed as always 

GPU Score- 19606, CPU Score- 20049. Is that GPU Score OK?

*img215.imageshack.us/img215/3244/34276356.th.jpg

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## topgear (Mar 9, 2011)

^^ do post the overall score as well

BTW, Time to update your siggy


----------



## ithehappy (Mar 9, 2011)

How will I get the Overall score? All the 4 boxes were ticked, GPU Test 1,2 and CPU Test 1,2, after all the tests being done the result came out like that.
How is that GPU score mate? Is it OK?


----------



## topgear (Mar 10, 2011)

^^ are you using win7 - then update Pc Mark Vantage to version 1.0.1 or better yet use PCMark 11


----------



## ajai5777 (Mar 10, 2011)

Graphics tests disabled
PPU disabled
GPU simulation disabled

*i56.tinypic.com/f28t4k.jpg

The score is in the level of Phenom II X4 955 BE @ stock


----------



## ithehappy (Mar 11, 2011)

topgear said:


> ^^ are you using win7 - then update Pc Mark Vantage to version 1.0.1 or better yet use PCMark 11



I was using PC Mark Vantage *1.0.2*, the last two options were disabled though, PPU and GPU Simulation.
Anyway, will try PC Mark 11 later.


----------



## topgear (Mar 11, 2011)

^^ time to get Pc Mark Vantage update 1.0.2  



ajai5777 said:


> Graphics tests disabled
> PPU disabled
> GPU simulation disabled
> 
> ...



Nice score I was on XP when I oced to 3.7 Ghz but will run a vantage test once I install win 7 again.


----------



## ithehappy (Mar 11, 2011)

topgear said:


> ^^ time to get Pc Mark Vantage update 1.0.2



I don't understand buddy, I am using PC Mark Vantage *1.0.2*, it doesn't show the Overall score


----------



## topgear (Mar 12, 2011)

Let me try it out first for one more time - only then I may be able to know the possible solution


----------



## ithehappy (Mar 12, 2011)

topgear said:


> Let me try it out first for one more time - only then I may be able to know the possible solution



Alright mate, will wait till then


----------



## topgear (Mar 13, 2011)

while running 3DMark vantage don't change any settings ( don't disable ppu and gpu sim from options menu ) - just run the gpu1,2 and cpu 1,2 test with default set of options- that should give an overall score with cpu ( it would be too high for ppu and gpu sim option ) and gpu score.

now to get cpu score again properly  disable ppu and gpu sim and run cpu test only - 3DMark vantage will give you proper cpu score.


----------



## ithehappy (Mar 14, 2011)

Here goes the Total score , don't know why *GPU score got down!* and CPU score is unexpectedly High as you said. Didn't run the CPU test separately as I've already done it before.
*img836.imageshack.us/img836/3180/65875315.th.jpg

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

PS- Is PCMark 11 and 3dMark 11 same?


----------



## topgear (Mar 14, 2011)

^^ there's funny thing in your pic in gpu-z screenshot - GTX 560 release date is shown as 25th Jan 2010 

3DMark 11 is purely for gamers on the other hand PC Mark 11 is a overall pc productivity benchmark app.


----------



## thebanik (Mar 14, 2011)

3DMark 06

Overall : 38770 CPU : 10886 SM2 : 15226 HDR/SM3 : 18302 by thebanik on Intel i7 2600K @ 5552.9Mhz GFX : GTX580 - 940/1200

*img846.imageshack.us/img846/3808/3dmark062600k.jpg


----------



## ithehappy (Mar 14, 2011)

topgear said:


> ^^ there's funny thing in your pic in gpu-z screenshot - GTX 560 release date is shown as 25th Jan 2010
> 
> 3DMark 11 is purely for gamers on the other hand PC Mark 11 is a overall pc productivity benchmark app.


Thanks, why the Date is wrong? It should be 2011!


----------



## topgear (Mar 15, 2011)

^^ yep, you have got the idea 

@ *thebanik* - great scores though you have the fastest single gpu with slowest possible memory - acc to the gpu-z the GTX 580 has DDR2 mem


----------



## hellknight (Mar 24, 2011)

*CPU - AMD Fusion E-350 1.6 GHz
GPU - AMD Radeon 6310
Motherboard - Sony OEM
RAM - 2 GB DDR3
*

*img713.imageshack.us/img713/7083/3dmarkj.th.png

*3D Mark score - 2220
SM 2.0 score -  762
HDR Score - 975
CPU Score - 1018*


----------



## topgear (Mar 25, 2011)

^^ considering the platform the scores aren't bad and thanks for benching this kind of platform which some people usually don't even consider to benchmark


----------



## hellknight (Mar 25, 2011)

Yeah.. I benchmarked this for helping guys on this forum so that they can decide if they want to go for the AMD Fusion platform or Intel Atom one. Also, the Sony VAIO is damn awesome. There is only one regret & that is poor quality of the in-built speaker.


----------



## topgear (Mar 26, 2011)

^^ which model of sony VAIO is that ??


----------



## hellknight (Mar 26, 2011)

Its Sony VAIO YB series with AMD Fusion platform.. it has 320 GB HDD @ 5400 rpm (Hitachi), Atheros Wi-Fi & LAN card & the screen is around 11.6" with 1366x768 resolution..


----------



## topgear (Mar 27, 2011)

here's the result of my MSI HD6850 1GB OC with Athlon II X4 630 running at stock :

here's the card :

*media.bestofmicro.com/C/H/270017/original/msi_r6850-pm2d1gd5_complete.jpg

Picture courtesy of tom's hardware

and 3DMark 11 Benchmark by me 

*i52.tinypic.com/285hed.jpg


----------



## S_V (Mar 27, 2011)

Congrats and nice Scores......


----------



## hellknight (Mar 27, 2011)

@topgear ..nice, & congrats.. btw.. can you post the idle & load temperatures of this card? I'm thinking of getting this card for my cousin's PC which is basically an overclocked Pentium Dual-Core E5700 @ 3.6 GHz..


----------



## topgear (Mar 28, 2011)

^^ Idle temp is around 40-42C and load temp reaches upto 70C with auto fan speed but when I set fan speed manually at 75% the load temp remains between 63-66C.

@ S_V - thanks buddy


----------



## S_V (Mar 28, 2011)

@TopGear,,,

That Card looks damn cute... can u plz post some screenshots in Latest Purchased Thread? Or did i missed it already?

I love New hardware....


----------



## ithehappy (Mar 28, 2011)

topgear said:


> ^^ Idle temp is around 40-42C and load temp reaches upto 70C with auto fan speed but when I set fan speed manually at 75% the load temp remains between 63-66C.



Those temps are exactly of mine , now can you please tell me how do you select the fan's speed *Manually*?


----------



## topgear (Mar 29, 2011)

^^ AMD has options to manually OC and control fan speed in catalyst control center - I have used that to control fan speed. On the ther hand Nvidia drivers has no such options so you will have to use tool like EVGA precision to manually control fan and clock speed.



S_V said:


> @TopGear,,,
> 
> That Card looks damn cute... can u plz post some screenshots in Latest Purchased Thread? Or did i missed it already?
> 
> I love New hardware....



when I installed it there was load shedding going on - so I was unable take any photos of the card using my mobile cam though I will post some pics later once I oc it later anyway.


----------



## ithehappy (Mar 29, 2011)

topgear said:


> ^^ AMD has options to manually OC and control fan speed in catalyst control center - I have used that to control fan speed. On the ther hand Nvidia drivers has no such options so you will have to use tool like EVGA precision to manually control fan and clock speed.



Hmm. So how will I know what's the max RPM of my GPU fans?


----------



## topgear (Mar 30, 2011)

use GPUZ for that - enable the sensor log and it will log both temp and RPM - simple enough , eh


----------



## ithehappy (Mar 30, 2011)

Ok, it's showing 1230 RPM and fan speed is at 22%, so if Fan speed is 100% RPM should be near 5000 RPM  So what Fan speed could I set?
Here,


----------



## topgear (Mar 31, 2011)

^^ ^^ don't even think of setting it at 100% - it will hum like a jet engine for sure 

try setting it at 50% first and see what the load temps.


----------



## eagle06 (Apr 13, 2011)

heres mine .. scores are less.. 

*i51.tinypic.com/2j0d15y.jpg


----------



## S_V (Apr 13, 2011)

@eagle06

That's becoz you are running at Extreme "X" means xtreme and Based on that it's very good score... Select P for Performance then run the test....


----------



## Rajesh345 (Apr 13, 2011)

*img96.imageshack.us/img96/5372/37596364.jpg

*img716.imageshack.us/img716/6158/13991288.jpg


stock Processor and Gfx 

will submit 3dmark later
*
test 2 with PPU disabled  , performance mode *
*img841.imageshack.us/img841/4622/3dperformanceppudisable.jpg

i need better gpu (

edit any1 know on which months  Digit DVD 3dmark11 was given out ?


----------



## eagle06 (Apr 13, 2011)

guys my Sparkle GTX560Ti temperature is going upto 80C on full load and fan speed is max set to 40%. Is this temperature normal?

How can I control GPU fan speed?


----------



## Rajesh345 (Apr 13, 2011)

eagle06 said:


> guys my Sparkle GTX560Ti temperature is going upto 80C on full load and fan speed is max set to 40%. Is this temperature normal?
> 
> How can I control GPU fan speed?



hi , u posted in wrong section 

btw  to manuely control fan speed

AMD Catlyst control center>Advanced>Performance tab >AMD overdriver>Click the lock >Tick Enable Manuel Fan control >Drag the slider

*img15.imageshack.us/img15/2730/amdoverdrive.jpg


----------



## clmlbx (Apr 13, 2011)

ok here is mine....First result was 6520 but I forgot to take snap of it then did second 1 and it came this

specs in my signature... nothing over clocked..

*i51.tinypic.com/dwrx9h.png  *i55.tinypic.com/2zh0exl.png

and pls help about this ..very high temp I beleive 

*i56.tinypic.com/2przns2.png  *i55.tinypic.com/209sht4.png


----------



## topgear (Apr 14, 2011)

@ *Rajesh345* - what gfx card do you have ?? It's just showing HD5700 series 



Rajesh345 said:


> hi , u posted in wrong section
> 
> btw  to manuely control fan speed
> 
> AMD Catlyst control center>Advanced>Performance tab >AMD overdriver>Click the lock >Tick Enable Manuel Fan control >Drag the slider



eagle06 has nvidia carde - so that method wopn't work for him 

@ *eagle06* - use evga precision tweaker -0 it has option for changing clock/mem and fan speed - actually it's a OC tool for nvidia gfx cards and those scores at e*X*treme level are really nice


----------



## Rajesh345 (Apr 14, 2011)

topgear said:


> @ *Rajesh345* - what gfx card do you have ?? It's just showing HD5700 series
> 
> 
> 
> ...



XFX Radeon HD 5750
*img844.imageshack.us/img844/5880/gfxim.th.jpg

edit 

PCMark
[default settings]
*img155.imageshack.us/img155/2252/pcmarku.jpg

still LF 3dmark, ANy1 know in which issue 3dmark was given


----------



## topgear (Apr 15, 2011)

^^ got it buddy and listed it there


----------



## Skud (May 7, 2011)

Here I go:-
*CPU - E7400 @ STOCK
GPU - HD6950 1GB @ STOCK*


*3DMark06*

*farm3.static.flickr.com/2356/5696278398_42f27655fa_b.jpg

Poor score. CPU pulled it back. 


*Vantage Extreme*

*farm6.static.flickr.com/5230/5696278416_38bea4fe6d_b.jpg

No Score as the 19x12 resolution of extreme settings is not supported by my monitor.


*Vantage High*

*farm6.static.flickr.com/5146/5696278400_898a5edaec_b.jpg


*Vantage Performance*

*farm6.static.flickr.com/5065/5696278406_7234ce36f1_b.jpg

*Vantage Performance*

*farm6.static.flickr.com/5029/5696278404_b6eab6199b_b.jpg

I posted 2 results as for me it reflects something. Although the GPU score has decreased somewhat, with the increase of CPU score by 138 pt, Vantage score has increased 120 pt. This seems like a CPU limited benchmark.


*3DMark11*

*farm6.static.flickr.com/5263/5696278390_ece9e6dde1_b.jpg

Ah, finally, a score to write about. Its more in line 6950's result. Good to see it beating a 560Ti on a SNB 2500K!  Some muscle there.


So here's the scoreboard:-

*1. 3DMark06 - 13608
2. 3DMark Vantage - P10325, H9792
3. 3DMark11 - X1531*

Scores with CPU OCed to 3.6GHz (28.5%):-

*1. 3DMark06 - 16655 (22%)
2. 3DMark Vantage - P11977 (16%). H10001 (2.2%)
3. 3DMark11 - X1553 (1.5%)*


----------



## topgear (May 8, 2011)

^^ Nice scores - enlisted those.


----------



## Skud (May 8, 2011)

OK screens for my scores with CPU OCed to 3.6GHz (GPU @ default):=

*CPU-Z*

*farm4.static.flickr.com/3324/5699745315_2e4dc171a6.jpg


*3DMark06*

*farm4.static.flickr.com/3607/5699745317_3248de2978_b.jpg


*3DMark Vantage*

*farm4.static.flickr.com/3619/5699745327_7275e30f5d_b.jpg


*3DMark11*

*farm4.static.flickr.com/3610/5699745331_69781b75a2_b.jpg


----------



## nilgtx260 (May 9, 2011)

guys my friend has i5 650 & Palit GTX 460 Sonic Platinum, when he runs vantage at 1980x1080 with all manually extreme settings (he doesnt have 1920x1200 so cant run default extreme setting), his scores come to GPU 14000+ CPU 37000+ which is astonishing for me? how does his i5 650 score 37000+ & GTX 460 score 14000+ when skud's HD 6950 scoring 7000+. I too have core 2 duo & also at 1080p manual extreme setting my cpu scores 6000+. So how does a noob i5 650 score 37000+ & also one my friend has i7 930 & XFX GT 240 1GB, when he runs vantage at same resolution with all manually extreme settings, his CPU scores 32000+ & GPU score only 1000+ which is again astonishing. Now my question is why skud's HD 6950 scores 7000+ where a noob GTX 460 socres 14000+ at 1080p manually extreme setting? why i5 650 scores 37000+ & i7 930 score 32000+ ?


----------



## Skud (May 9, 2011)

From what I have gathered, both Vantage and 3DMark06 are hugely CPU dependent. Regarding your query about i5 scoring 37K and i7 scoring 32K, I think there's one setting in Vantage which toggle "Enable GPU Simulation" which influences CPU score. It may be the case with your friends where the 460 is propelling the i5 to 37k and the 240 is limiting the i7 to 32k. It may also happen that the no. of cores (real/virtual) coming into play.


----------



## nilgtx260 (May 9, 2011)

^^ what about ithehappy's pic then? he must have run vantage at 1080p with manually extreme setting but his cpu score comes 20K, why? GTX 560Ti seems like OK with 19K. why then i5 scores more than i7 950 (37K) Look at page 3

Imageshack - 34276356.jpg


----------



## Skud (May 9, 2011)

i am clean bowled. no idea about it. let other members answer it. 

But I have also noticed, 3DMark Vantage gives some erratic results time and again. Say I have OCed my CPU. CPU score has increased. You would expect GPU score to be increased or at least be the same within the range of error. Unexpectedly it has actually gone down the hill. That OCed result of mine is the best case scenario. I remember quite a few time I actually get a lower score compared to stock. I guess that PhysX thing may be the culprit. 3DMark11 is much as a better benchmark for GPU.


----------



## nilgtx260 (May 9, 2011)

^^ I have been bowled too man, that's why I want answer why a noob i5 650 score 37K without disabling PPU or GPU simulator (why should it be disabled)  also why your HD 6950 scored 7000+ in 1080p extreme setting where GTX 560Ti score 19K in the same setting ? HD 6950 is faster than GTX 560Ti at stock speed.


----------



## ithehappy (May 10, 2011)

Guys how to get this damn 3DMark 11 running and getting result? After all tests it continues to say 'Connecting to 3dMark.com failed' and blah blah...and ----- in place of scores ! Tried 10 times, same.


----------



## topgear (May 10, 2011)

nilgtx260 said:


> ^^ I have been bowled too man, that's why I want answer why a noob i5 650 score 37K without disabling PPU or GPU simulator (why should it be disabled)  also why your HD 6950 scored 7000+ in 1080p extreme setting where GTX 560Ti score 19K in the same setting ? HD 6950 is faster than GTX 560Ti at stock speed.



In 3DMark Vantage the default PhysyX and GPU enabled settings result in huge CPU scores with Nvidia graphics cards. So to get a unbiased CPU score score prior to run the CPU benchmark disable two settings from option namely : 

1. DISABLE PPU ( This will disable PhysX )
2. DISABLE GPU SIMULATION ( This will disable gpu influence in CPU score )


----------



## Skud (May 10, 2011)

Even after disabling those not much change is there in the scores.

PS: Driver settings are at default.


----------



## ithehappy (May 10, 2011)

ithehappy said:


> Guys how to get this damn 3DMark 11 running and getting result? After all tests it continues to say 'Connecting to 3dMark.com failed' and blah blah...and ----- in place of scores ! Tried 10 times, same.



Anyone? Please. Is there a download link of the Professional Edition? In their site only the Basic version is available.


----------



## Rajesh345 (May 10, 2011)

ithehappy said:


> Anyone? Please. Is there a download link of the Professional Edition? In their site only the Basic version is available.



Professional Edition is not free , u need to pay to purchase  Pro  version 


FOr normal uses Basic edition is  enough


To purchase

*community.futuremark.com/store/

3D mark 11
Advanced Edition
$19.95  Add to cart

3Dmark09
Advanced Edition
$9.95  Add to cart


i suggest to stay with free versio0n  since u r using for home use only


----------



## ithehappy (May 10, 2011)

Thanks Rajesh for your reply. But is it possible to run benchmarks like above in Basic Edition? From the above pictures I can see you guys are using the Professional Edition.


----------



## topgear (May 11, 2011)

Skud said:


> Even after disabling those not much change is there in the scores.
> 
> PS: Driver settings are at default.



can I see some screenshot ? AND what version he is using ?


----------



## Skud (May 11, 2011)

OK, results at stock and CPU at 3.6GHz. CPU score has increased 1200 points and GPU score has decreased 542 points.


----------



## topgear (May 12, 2011)

^^ I wanted to see the screen shots of nilgtx260's friend's core i5 650 37k+ 3dmark vantage cpu score on post no. 117- that you and nilgtx260 were talking about - it's just too good to be true 

BTW, On post No. 113 you have said here's ain't much difference in scores even after you have disabled PPU and GPU SIMULATION - well these two settings should be used with nvidia gfx cards but to keep all the benchmark settings equal I suggest everyone to disable these two settings - besides I've mentioned why this should be disabled ( In 3DMark Vantage the default PhysyX and GPU enabled settings result in huge CPU scores with *Nvidia graphics cards* ) - you have a AMD gfx card and that's why these two settings won't make any huge changes in you scores.


----------



## ithehappy (May 14, 2011)

Here is mine, *Performance Preset*. both CPU and GPU at Stock clock, Nvidia Driver 270.61.

*img204.imageshack.us/img204/1384/3dmark11l.jpg

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

*Extreme Preset*,

*img30.imageshack.us/img30/180/3dmx.jpg


----------



## coolgame (May 14, 2011)

cool score


----------



## nilgtx260 (May 14, 2011)

@ithehappy: can you upload 3d mark vantage score pic with the setting of 1920x1080 & all manually extreme setting & plz don't disable PPU & GPU simulator, I want to see i7 950 & GTX 560Ti score (since 1920x1200 default extreme not possible). In your last vantage pic, you disabled PPU & GPU, so plz turn on them to get the score.


----------



## ithehappy (May 14, 2011)

3DMark Vantage, at *Extreme* settings, latest Nvidia Drivers, GPU and PPU Simulation ON, both CPU and GPU at Stock clock.

*img135.imageshack.us/img135/7467/3dmv.jpg *img580.imageshack.us/img580/7650/3dmvex.jpg

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

At *High* Settings, other settings same as above.

*img200.imageshack.us/img200/4522/3dmse.jpg *img685.imageshack.us/img685/3852/3dmhi.jpg


----------



## nilgtx260 (May 14, 2011)

^^ awwww ok, last request, can you re run the benchmark at default high setting which is 1680x1050, it should give you a *H* score, plzzzzzz do it for me.


----------



## ithehappy (May 15, 2011)

Well I edited my post, the one I was using was outdated, upgraded it, and now I can use Extreme settings at 1920*1080 !


----------



## topgear (May 15, 2011)

^^ can you do me a favor and re-run the benchmarks with GPU and PPU Simulation disabled - by looking at the cpu score and Vantage settings screenshot it's clear that you have not disabled GPU and PPU Simulation and that's why the cpu score is just sky high.

in the settings option you have to put a check mark on GPU and PPU Simulation ( click on the boxes on their left side on settings dialogue box ) and that ensures physx is not influencing cpu score. 

BTW, Updated 3DMark 11 Score of yours


----------



## ithehappy (May 16, 2011)

Why not? (And please edit my 3DMark 11 score settings, you mentioned 3.2 GHz, but mine is running at Stock 3.07 GHz)

At Extreme Preset, PPU and GPU simulation Disabled, but *NO total score !*

*img508.imageshack.us/img508/100/3dmvs.jpg *img861.imageshack.us/img861/7650/3dmvex.jpg

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## topgear (May 16, 2011)

Cpu-Z is showing ~3.2 Ghz so I mentioned it as 3.2 Ghz

Edited the scores and cpu speed - check them out


----------



## thebanik (May 16, 2011)

The score is higher because PhysX is still on. Its not a setting in Vantage that you have to change but Nvidia Control Panel from where you can disable PhysX. Dont remember the menu name off hand, but on the left hand side control panel below 'Manage 3D settings' is where you have to go.


----------



## nilgtx260 (May 16, 2011)

If PPU & GPU is disabled, the CPU  score will be reduced but will GPU score also be reduced???



nilgtx260 said:


> ^^ awwww ok, last request, can you re run the benchmark at default high setting which is 1680x1050, it should give you a *H* score, plzzzzzz do it for me.



@ithehappy: thanx for that 

I still can't figure out how a noob i5 650 scores 37k and a Palit GTX 460 Sonic Platinum scores 14k. Though his PPU & GPU was enabled but setting is 1080p with all manually extreme setting, dunno what his score will be at 1920x1200 extreme with updated vantage version.


----------



## ithehappy (May 16, 2011)

topgear said:


> Cpu-Z is showing ~3.2 Ghz so I mentioned it as 3.2 Ghz
> 
> Edited the scores and cpu speed - check them out


It's OK now, CPU-Z is showing 3200 MHz, I think it's because of Speedtest™ is enabled.   


nilgtx260 said:


> @ithehappy: thanx for that
> 
> I still can't figure out how a noob i5 650 scores 37k and a Palit GTX 460 Sonic Platinum scores 14k. Though his PPU & GPU was enabled but setting is 1080p with all manually extreme setting, dunno what his score will be at 1920x1200 extreme with updated vantage version.



Hmm...I wonder..!


----------



## Extreme Gamer (May 24, 2011)

Behold :evilgrin:

3DMark vantage: PPU Enabled

Entry: Result
Performance: Result
High: Result

3DMark 11: 

Entry: Result
Performance: Result

Core i7 960 @ 4.15Ghz 180x23
Palit GTX 580 3GB SLI @783/1566/2010[4020]
Driver version 275.27


----------



## asingh (May 24, 2011)

^^
Can you post them out on photobucket. Cannot see a thing.


----------



## Extreme Gamer (May 25, 2011)

ok ill do it tomorrow.


----------



## topgear (May 25, 2011)

Extreme Gamer said:


> Behold :evilgrin:
> 
> 3DMark vantage: PPU Enabled
> 
> ...



Nice scores 
but 


> Your result has the following problem(s) and will not be shown for example on leaderboards:: *The physics score is invalid. PhysX GPU acceleration used.*, Graphics driver is not approved


can you re run vantage benchmark without GPU and PPU simulation ?


----------



## Extreme Gamer (May 25, 2011)

I mentioned that PPU is enabled.

Also GPU simulation doesnt affect CPU score.so long as physx is disabled,that is.


----------



## coolgame (May 31, 2011)

here is my vantage performance score with gpu physx dissabled,cpu at stock and my gtx 580 lightning oced  to 950 on air!!!


----------



## S_V (Jun 11, 2011)

Hello Everyone.... It's been Long time i Posted here .........

My Updates and will soon post few of my New i7 2600k Rig images in the Latest Purchase Thread.....

Until then,, 
@TopGear Please update my scores too.. Also Please don't remove my i7 950 Scores as I  still have that system with me....

*img.photobucket.com/albums/v358/sunil_9/i72600k.png


----------



## topgear (Jun 11, 2011)

@ coolgame and S_V - all done - scores updated


----------



## vizkid2005 (Jun 17, 2011)

Is this PCMARK 7 score gud enough ??? 
How Can I Improve it ???

*img824.imageshack.us/img824/1456/unledgy.png

I really have no Idea how they put the numbers together ... What do the Alphabeets in 3dMark stand for ???


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Jun 21, 2011)

Why havent u added my scores? I got highest 

For your setup vizkid it is a decent score.Your GPU is limiting factor.


----------



## topgear (Jun 22, 2011)

^^ list updated.

@ *vizkid* -  run a benchmark on your system with 3DMark06 or 3DMark Vantage or 3DMark 11 or with all of them - this thread is only for theses 3 apps


----------



## vizkid2005 (Jun 22, 2011)

^^  ok ... Will post those scores ...


----------



## topgear (Jun 23, 2011)

^^ I'll be waiting


----------



## mithun_mrg (Jul 4, 2011)

Here is my scores of 3D mark 06



Run at Default Clocks CPU core i3 530@2.93, ASUS GPU GTS450 @ 783/902/1566

Score=14176

*farm6.static.flickr.com/5238/5899650000_1c7718097b.jpg
Default 3D mark by mithun_mrg, on Flickr


GPU OC Clocks CPU core i3 530@2.93, ASUS GPU GTS450@950/975/1900
Score=14428
*farm6.static.flickr.com/5116/5899650450_1e5f8987bb.jpg
GPU OC 3D Mark by mithun_mrg, on Flickr

Finally CPU+GPU OC Clocks CPU core i3 530@4.2, ASUS GPU GTS450@950/975/1900
Score=18228

*farm6.static.flickr.com/5275/5899651174_03cb634511.jpg
CPU+GPU OC by mithun_mrg, on Flickr

Please Share ur comments


----------



## topgear (Jul 5, 2011)

^^ nice scores - want to see some 3DMark vantage and 3DMark 11 scores as well


----------



## mithun_mrg (Jul 5, 2011)

sure mate will do asap


----------



## mukherjee (Jul 5, 2011)

Well here goes some benchies...

All benches have been run in default config.

*1. 3dMark 06* *Typo Corrected*

*i.imgur.com/O7BM9.png

*2. 3dMark 11*

*a. P Score*

*i.imgur.com/FlanJ.jpg

*b. X Score*

*i.imgur.com/QV37m.jpg

Please post your comments


----------



## Skud (Jul 5, 2011)

First, make a correction in the 3rd line: its 3dmark06, not 2001se. 

And scores look good to me for a 460.


----------



## mukherjee (Jul 6, 2011)

Skud said:


> First, make a correction in the 3rd line: its 3dmark06, not 2001se.
> 
> And scores look good to me for a 460.



Big typo..taken care of!


----------



## topgear (Jul 6, 2011)

mukherjee said:


> Well here goes some benchies...
> 
> All benches have been run in default config.
> 
> ...



It's still 2001SE - the oldest 3DMark version I've ever seen used with a shiny new SB rig


----------



## mukherjee (Jul 6, 2011)

topgear said:


> It's still 2001SE - the oldest 3DMark version I've ever seen used with a shiny new SB rig



Ooops...typo corrected


----------



## mukherjee (Jul 8, 2011)

Here is the 3dMark Vantage score after the upgrade...

*i.imgur.com/VoBgu.jpg


----------



## Skud (Jul 8, 2011)

The score said it all, time for a GPU upgrade.


----------



## mukherjee (Jul 8, 2011)

Skud said:


> The score said it all, time for a GPU upgrade.



Will u sponsor my upgrade? 
Btw,will 560ti hawk be good enuf?


----------



## MegaMind (Jul 8, 2011)

^^Wil be perfect..


----------



## Skud (Jul 8, 2011)

560Ti Hawk or 6950 TFIII. And regarding the sponsor, after seeing that huge SNB upgrade, I am sure you don't need one.


----------



## mukherjee (Jul 9, 2011)

May be I do.....


----------



## Skud (Jul 9, 2011)

SLI on radar?


----------



## mukherjee (Jul 9, 2011)

Naah...spending too much too soon....


----------



## Skud (Jul 9, 2011)

Actually I was asking whether you would like to add another 460?


----------



## mukherjee (Jul 9, 2011)

Nah...I think I'll pass on the 460 to my younger bro and try out the 560...m worried abt the back to back expenditures...


----------



## Skud (Jul 9, 2011)

Then wait for the 660 or whatever...


----------



## mukherjee (Jul 9, 2011)

Rather buy now than wait wait n wait... ....560ti is a nice bump over 460 from what i see


----------



## Tenida (Jul 9, 2011)

MSI Gtx 560Ti Hawk is nice gfx card to own.Performance touches GTX570


----------



## mukherjee (Jul 9, 2011)

Thats what I saw...how does ur 560ti TFii perform?


----------



## Tenida (Jul 9, 2011)

Actually tf2 is also very gud performer.now my card is lying in the box.I am waiting for msi/gigabyte z68 based motherboard.NT going for vpro because fear of rashi.


----------



## S_V (Jul 11, 2011)

Hello Guys,,,,

*3DMark 2011 with 4.5GHZ @1866 mhz*

*img.photobucket.com/albums/v358/sunil_9/3dmark2011_451866.jpg

*3DMarkVantage with GPU Physx Enabled with 4.5Ghz @1866 mhz*

*img.photobucket.com/albums/v358/sunil_9/3dMarkVantage_451866_PhysXEnabled.jpg

*3DMarkVantage with GPU Physx Disabled with 4.5Ghz @1866 mhz*

*img.photobucket.com/albums/v358/sunil_9/3dMarkVantage_451866.jpg


----------



## Skud (Jul 11, 2011)

Great scores. Can you please post 3DMark11 scores in extreme settings?


----------



## S_V (Jul 11, 2011)

Sure mate....


----------



## mukherjee (Jul 11, 2011)

@S_V

Nice updates man...


----------



## hellknight (Jul 27, 2011)

A neighbour, who is doing Civil Engg. just bought a laptop. Specs :-

*
HP Pavillion DV6 (don't know the exact model as it wasn't mentioned on the laptop)
Intel Core i3 2310M 
3 GB DDR3 RAM @1333 MHz
500 GB HDD @ 5400 RPM
AMD 6490M with 1 GB GDDR (3 or 5) bus width - 64-bit & memory bandwidth - 6.2 GB/s
GPU clock:- 750 MHz, Memory :- 775 MHz. 160 Shaders.
15.6" Screen @ 1366x768 resolution 
Win 7 Home Basic
*
Here's the score :-
*
3D Mark score :- 5502
SM 2.0 score :- 1901
HDR/SM 3.0 :- 2418
CPU score :- 2470
*
*img827.imageshack.us/img827/2892/scorehpdv6.th.jpg


----------



## topgear (Jul 29, 2011)

^^ Looks like it's a HP Pavilion DV6-6018tx 

Updated the scores of yours and mukherjee's core i7 2600k+GTX 460 - will update mukherjee's GTX 560 Ti and S-V's core i7 2600k scores later


----------



## rchi84 (Jul 30, 2011)

My scores in 3d mark 11. I only have the basic version so I can only give out the Pscores and not the extreme one 

Stock 6950 clocks
*i56.tinypic.com/14sywk7.png

Oced to match 6970 clocks
*i54.tinypic.com/vy0bnl.png


----------



## topgear (Jul 31, 2011)

^^ if possible post images like S-V has posted - 3DMark11 result screen with CPU-Z/GPU-Z running at the background - there's no hint of system specs on the 3DMark 11 result screen in your images


----------



## rchi84 (Jul 31, 2011)

ok. Here's my results with CPUZ and GPUZ thrown in:

Stock 6950 clocks
*i56.tinypic.com/2qny49g.png

on 6970 clocks
*i56.tinypic.com/mcvg3m.png


----------



## topgear (Aug 1, 2011)

^^ list updated and this is the first unlocked HD6950 2GB there - congrats


----------



## S_V (Aug 1, 2011)

@rchi84
Wow... Nice one mate.....

So how much difference is present in games between Locked and unlocked 6950.


----------



## rchi84 (Aug 1, 2011)

Thanks 

@s_v there's a very minor difference between a locked and unlocked Radeon 6950. OCing makes a pretty decent difference in games like Crysis 2, Witcher 2, Metro 2033. Surprisingly, in Assasin's Creed Brotherhood, I can only game smoothly at 4xAA on stock clocks, and have to launch 6970 clocks to game at 8xAA in that game.

In all other games, the stock 6950 clocks are more than adequate.


----------



## Skud (Aug 1, 2011)

Nice one rchi


----------



## asingh (Aug 1, 2011)

@S_V:
Who is the lady in the background.


----------



## hellknight (Aug 1, 2011)

^Mila Kunis, I think


----------



## S_V (Aug 1, 2011)

@asingh,

All i can say that "*Cristiano Ronaldo* is one Lucky ******* in this world.  

@hellknight
Mila Kunis even with 3 inch Heels would come to her waist ....
No way she can have that Long Legs....


----------



## MegaMind (Aug 1, 2011)

Gemma Atkinson??


----------



## S_V (Aug 1, 2011)

It's none other than "Irina Shayk"


----------



## asingh (Aug 1, 2011)

^^
Holy cow.........!  Thanks.


----------



## hellknight (Aug 1, 2011)

Damn.. I've all the wallpapers of her downloaded from skins.be.. how could I've missed her..?


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Aug 8, 2011)

can someone help me with this error -
*img808.imageshack.us/img808/7449/capture1uc.jpg


----------



## mithun_mrg (Aug 8, 2011)

Jaskanwar Singh said:


> can someone help me with this error -
> *img808.imageshack.us/img808/7449/capture1uc.jpg



Try disabling ur AV & see

Try disabling ur AV & see

FAQ | 3DMark 11 – The Gamer's Benchmark for DirectX 11


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Aug 9, 2011)

^it worked thanks.

my score -
GPU is running at 850/1300MHz (Default - 800/1250MHz) and CPU at stock 2.9GHz
*img59.imageshack.us/img59/5859/capture3de.jpg
*img21.imageshack.us/img21/6748/capture5gh.jpg
*img823.imageshack.us/img823/2563/capture4e.jpg

Is this ok?


----------



## vickybat (Aug 9, 2011)

^^ Cpu is holding back the gpu i guess. Rchi84 got much better scores even at stock clocks. Ram can also be a factor. Overclock the cpu a bit as well.

Ask him to give the *gpu score* and then compare. He has i5 2400 and that's why the overall high scores.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Aug 9, 2011)

^u right. I will pm him.


----------



## rchi84 (Aug 9, 2011)

Well, here is a breakdown of my results:
*i53.tinypic.com/15rl3t2.png


----------



## Skud (Aug 9, 2011)

Looks like our 6950 has some hidden performance ready to be unlocked by a powerful CPU.


----------



## topgear (Aug 10, 2011)

Updated rchi84 scores and added Jas's score on the list.

IF I'm not here cpu is doing the the PhysX calculation and that's why there's some huge diff in jas and rchi84 physx and combined score 

Other than those in GX test 1, 2 and 3 the fps diff is 1-2 - the reason could be the Sb cpu and don't forget rchi84 has a unlocked HD6950 2GB card which has more shader count and clock speed anyway


----------



## mukherjee (Aug 10, 2011)

Some scores...

*i.imgur.com/V22P4.jpg

*i.imgur.com/AJJEj.jpg

*i.imgur.com/8HmLk.jpg

*i.imgur.com/8POjL.jpg

*i.imgur.com/GcKjE.jpg


----------



## Skud (Aug 10, 2011)

Powerful scores. You now held the highest X score in 3dmark11.


----------



## topgear (Aug 11, 2011)

@ mukherjee - can you do me a favor and re run the 3D Mark vantage CPu test only with PPU and GPU simulation disabled and congrats for hitting the highest marks in 3DMark 11 

@ S_V - can you upload your 3DMark 11 eXtreme results


----------



## S_V (Aug 11, 2011)

@topgear

With Pleasure.... Not only 3DMark Results as well as Few upgrades ,not just upgrades I believe they are some tough upgrades... 

EDIT: Will do 3DMark Benchmarks once I go back to my Home..

Finally I got time to Run these two Results..

*img.photobucket.com/albums/v358/sunil_9/E.jpg

*img.photobucket.com/albums/v358/sunil_9/X.jpg

I am really happy with my 470's. They perform awesome with all games and never had any issues. Soon I am planning to replace Coolers for better cooling as well as less sound then I will Overclock them..


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Aug 11, 2011)

Skud said:


> Powerful scores. You now held the highest X score in 3dmark11.


Ill crush them once my PSU comes back.


----------



## S_V (Aug 11, 2011)

What happened to your PSU man?


----------



## coolgame (Aug 11, 2011)

*i.imgur.com/4QrBC.jpg
now i am highest.


----------



## Skud (Aug 11, 2011)

Extreme Gamer said:


> Ill crush them once my PSU comes back.




Waiting for the numbers. 




coolgame said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Just ahead! Lucky you...


----------



## topgear (Aug 12, 2011)

@ *Extreme Gamer* - post your xtreme 3Dmark 11 results with some nice screenshots - waiting to see how much you can achieve with GTX 580 Sli 

@ S_V - really nice scores and you already have H70 - planing to get H100 or what ? 

@ coolgame - congrats for being the new highest scorer in 3DMark 11 but temps you are getting at stock speed ( correct me if I'm wrong ) with NH D14 is a bit high and GTX 580 LIGHTNING isgiving really great performance 

@ S_V, coolgame and mukherjee - have you guys Oced your core i7 2600K or what - just curious to know as the benchmarks were done at stock speed


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Aug 12, 2011)

S_V said:


> What happened to your PSU man?


Burnt out for some reason- AX 1200 :\


----------



## S_V (Aug 12, 2011)

@topgear
Thanks mate

Absolutely Stock Speeds mate .If you check my CPU-Z and RealTemp you will know .
Regarding H100 hell yeah,, I am waiting for it to arrive in India as it's Very Big Box to get it from USA through Cousins or Friends.

I'll wait for H100 even it takes time. I am really happy with my H70 as it performs Top Notch..

@Extreme Gamer
That's rare thing to happen for Corsair products. Glad to see you made it possible   and saying corsair is no exception.
Also very curious to know what's that "some reason" ?

*@coolgame*
Yes, your Temps look very High just for 3Dmark 2011.


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Aug 12, 2011)

I dont know that reason.


----------



## S_V (Aug 12, 2011)

Is it happened when your Running System or Just Burnt right after you switch on. If it is during System Running what tasks you are doing? 
What's the UPS you are using at that time? What's the make and Model?


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Aug 12, 2011)

I switched on the UPS and then PSU started to bellow smoke.(PC had not been switched on)

My UPS is a 2kVA (forgot brand) on-line model. If it was to blame then even my monitor would've died.


----------



## S_V (Aug 12, 2011)

My Guess is UPS only.. yes you are lucky your monitor is saved. SMPS is the one takes heavy Load when you switch on your UPS. Monitor is nothing compared to 1200Watts SMPS. Yu should seriously get APC or Equal Brand to Bare that 1200watts. Also what's the max Watts your UPS supports? If i were you I would use two Good Quality UPS and equally pass Power to your Rig... 

With my 1.5Kv APC for 850Watts, When I switch on UPS My Building power(Tube Lights) Blinks.


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Aug 12, 2011)

My UPS is fine really. I reconnected my monitor to be sure.
I just dont remember the name. The UPS is built like a tank FYI and has an LCD display for monitoring. Thing weighs 15 kilos.
Looks like humidity, dust and excessive molex chains was the reason for the problem.


----------



## coolgame (Aug 12, 2011)

my settings were 4.9/5ghz with speed step on.also the ac was on and ambient temps 17 degrees.the card was overclocked to 975mhz.and those temps were falling to 16 degrees at idle.


----------



## topgear (Aug 13, 2011)

S_V said:


> @topgear
> Thanks mate
> 
> Absolutely Stock Speeds mate .If you check my CPU-Z and RealTemp you will know .
> ...



You OCed your 2600k to 4.50 Ghz - so why run thoese benches at stock speed ?

H100 is a nice choice and worth waiting for IMO 



coolgame said:


> my settings were 4.9/5ghz with speed step on.also the ac was on and ambient temps 17 degrees.the card was overclocked to 975mhz.and those temps were falling to 16 degrees at idle.



why not cpu-z ( speed step may caused it ) and even 3DMark 11 was unable to show the Oced speed of 4.9/5 Ghz - as far as I know 3DMark 11 can show the oced speed ( correct me if I'm wrong ) - so you ran 3DMark11 benchmark at 4.9 or 5 Ghz speed ? - which one coz I need to update the list


----------



## S_V (Aug 13, 2011)

topgear said:


> You OCed your 2600k to 4.50 Ghz - so why run thoese benches at stock speed ?
> 
> H100 is a nice choice and worth waiting for IMO



I just recently updated my Mobo BIOS as well as SSD from OCZ. So had to reset all the settings for Mobo. Thought to check the stability of Mobo and SSD initially and then go ahead with OC. Anyways for 3Dmark11 OC doesn't really matter as far as i saw only 100-150 points gain than Stock unlike 3Dmarkvantage.

Reason for removing OC is also to Check SSD stablity becoz of BSOD sometimes due to SANDFORCE chip Bug with initial BIOS..


----------



## coolgame (Aug 13, 2011)

topgear said:


> You OCed your 2600k to 4.50 Ghz - so why run thoese benches at stock speed ?
> 
> H100 is a nice choice and worth waiting for IMO
> 
> ...



donno y.


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Aug 13, 2011)

3Dmark 11 will show the speed scanned b SystemInfo when loading the benchmark run.


----------



## topgear (Aug 14, 2011)

coolgame said:


> donno y.



All right updated the list with cpu spped of 4.9 Ghz and added GTX 580 - OCed


----------



## coolgame (Aug 14, 2011)

thanks!!!


----------



## topgear (Aug 15, 2011)

^^ don't mention it


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Aug 15, 2011)

here are my extreme gpu scores. (didnt run cpu test as i know it will become terribly slow).

*img191.imageshack.us/img191/7379/capturejdq.jpg
*img69.imageshack.us/img69/4294/capture2cd.jpg


----------



## topgear (Aug 16, 2011)

^^ added that


----------



## flareside (Sep 4, 2011)

Are these scores any good, first time running this program. From the chart it looks like its about average 

*i30.photobucket.com/albums/c305/axemaster259/th_3Dmark.png

*i30.photobucket.com/albums/c305/axemaster259/th_3Dmark2.png

*i30.photobucket.com/albums/c305/axemaster259/th_3Dmark3.png

*i30.photobucket.com/albums/c305/axemaster259/th_3Dmark4.png


----------



## Skud (Oct 26, 2011)

Got hold of a C2Q 9550, OCed both the CPU and GPU to some extent. Got some improved scores:-

3DMark11 = X1678, up from X1553 (8% improvement)

3DMark06 = P17312, up from P11977 (45% improvement)

*@topgear:* please update the front page.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Oct 26, 2011)

^congrats skud. siggy update?


----------



## Skud (Oct 26, 2011)

Nah, temporary, just for testing.


----------



## topgear (Oct 27, 2011)

Skud said:


> Got hold of a C2Q 9550, OCed both the CPU and GPU to some extent. Got some improved scores:-
> 
> 3DMark11 = X1678, up from X1553 (8% improvement)
> 
> ...



Done


----------



## Skud (Oct 27, 2011)

Thanks buddy.


----------



## topgear (Oct 28, 2011)

you are welcome 

BTW, can you tell me the idle and load temps of the gpu and cpu ??


----------



## Skud (Oct 28, 2011)

Will post on the evening.


----------



## Skud (Oct 28, 2011)

CPU => idle - 36-37C load -48-49C, with the core 1 jumping over 50. Results are in line with E7400. I think its OK. Screenshots attached are during 3.4Ghz OC, 3.6 results were similar.

GPU was peaking at 81-82C during load from its idle temp of 44C. Operation was stable for 3 continuous runs. Sorry, no screenies for this. 


Will test my CPU/GPU further this weekend.

BTW, the 1st core is constantly showing 2-3C more temp than the rest despite the 4th core is being used more. I hope this is normal.


----------



## topgear (Oct 29, 2011)

nothing to worry about the cpus 1st core temp
the gpu is running with fan speed set to auto or you have manually tweaked it ?

anyway, thanks for the infos


----------



## Skud (Oct 29, 2011)

Manually tweaked through TriXX.


----------



## topgear (Oct 30, 2011)

at what speed gpu fan is running ??


----------



## topgear (Nov 10, 2011)

Here's OCed Score of My HD6850 @ 975/1125 and AMD Athlon II X4 360 @ 3.5 Ghz 

*i42.tinypic.com/qo8w8l.jpg


----------



## S_V (Nov 10, 2011)

kewl....... good Results
Can u please post your vid card pictures?


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Nov 10, 2011)

S_V: Have you updated the firmware of your SSD?


----------



## S_V (Nov 10, 2011)

yep..... No more issues at all...

Why?


----------



## Skud (Nov 10, 2011)

topgear said:


> Here's OCed Score of My HD6850 @ 975/1125 and AMD Athlon II X4 360 @ 3.5 Ghz
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Nice clocks, tg. Good result.


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Nov 10, 2011)

@S_V: Because the previous firmware have been noted for killing the SSDs.

Since my PC isnt usable for some time, the first thing I did as soon as I got my SSDs were to rip out my laptop HDD, insert eac SSD one by one, boot from the linux firmware updater CD that OCZ released and update my SSDs (my SSDs already shipped with the latest firmware )


----------



## S_V (Nov 10, 2011)

The Old firmware actually didn't kill them but 65% of all Brands faced with BSOD frequently...

Honestly... I didn't get any BSOD with old firmware But I did update since it's SANDFORCE Chip Bug....


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Nov 10, 2011)

The OCZ drives ended up dying due to this bug.

the other brands only had freezing and BSODs. Corsair still hasnt fixed the problem


----------



## topgear (Nov 11, 2011)

Skud said:


> Nice clocks, tg. Good result.



thanks buddy .. more to come


----------



## topgear (Nov 14, 2011)

AMD Athlon II X4 630 @ 3.6 GHz and HD6850 @ 1000/1150 

*i40.tinypic.com/351wkdl.jpg


----------



## mithun_mrg (Nov 14, 2011)

here is mine 
Cpu @4.5
GPU@1000/1200
*farm7.static.flickr.com/6053/6342791126_9101ed0125.jpg
3dmark final (Small) by mithun_mrg, on Flickr

*farm7.static.flickr.com/6038/6342042383_67580c740e.jpg
Config (Small) by mithun_mrg, on Flickr

*farm7.static.flickr.com/6099/6342042489_778316e39a.jpg
OC (Small) by mithun_mrg, on Flickr


----------



## S_V (Nov 14, 2011)

@topgear

Results are very impressive.... and they are running very cool....

All stock cooling or using any cooling solutions? Honestly... your processor is bottleneck to that Vid card.....


----------



## topgear (Nov 15, 2011)

^^ using the stock cooling solution for the gpu and the cpu is cooled down by trusty old CM Hyper 212 

@ *mithun_mrg* - listed your 3DMark 11 Result on first page.


----------



## mithun_mrg (Nov 15, 2011)

thanks topgear


----------



## topgear (Nov 16, 2011)

^^ you are welcome


----------



## hellknight (Nov 18, 2011)

AMD Phenom II 940 BE @ 3.5 GHz & GTX 560 Ti SLI 

*img713.imageshack.us/img713/7213/scoret.jpg


----------



## Skud (Nov 18, 2011)

Can you post X scores?

And clocks are not showing properly. Try a newer version of GPU-z. btw, why PhysX is off?


----------



## Reaper_vivek (Nov 18, 2011)

This is my 3DMark 11 score...CPU and GPU, both at default clocks....

Don't update these yet..I will post another pic soon with OC'ed values and also 3D mark vantage...

*img703.imageshack.us/img703/5748/defaultprofessional3dma.jpg


The Extreme scores sucked at default clocks...
*img210.imageshack.us/img210/842/defaultxtreme3dmark11.jpg


----------



## Reaper_vivek (Nov 18, 2011)

I remembered it...that's y removed that part...I usually come back to this forum every few months and it's highly addictive...wait fixing the previous part..


----------



## Skud (Nov 18, 2011)

deleted my post.


----------



## Reaper_vivek (Nov 18, 2011)

Tada!!!! 

For default clocks, I think my score is quite good..isn't it?


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Nov 18, 2011)

Vivek you should get ~X2-2.5k I think.


----------



## Reaper_vivek (Nov 18, 2011)

yes...I was disappointed with the X scores...let's see what I'll get after OC


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Nov 18, 2011)

I meant without OC. get your i5 760 to 4Ghz.


----------



## hellknight (Nov 19, 2011)

Skud said:


> Can you post X scores?
> 
> And clocks are not showing properly. Try a newer version of GPU-z. btw, why PhysX is off?



Ok I'll post the XScores.. but Physics is not off.. see the screenshot, there is Physics score there..


----------



## Skud (Nov 19, 2011)

Its not in 3dmark, in GPU-z screenshot. Try downloading the latest version.


----------



## hellknight (Nov 19, 2011)

OK.. so here are the XScores.. 

*img528.imageshack.us/img528/9295/xscore.jpg


----------



## Skud (Nov 19, 2011)

Now it looks good.


----------



## topgear (Nov 20, 2011)

Great Scores of 2x GTX 560 Tis - Updated 

and here goes mine :

*1000/1150 :*

*i41.tinypic.com/vq06zl.png


----------



## hellknight (Nov 20, 2011)

The score is great for a sub 10k card.. good going..


----------



## topgear (Nov 21, 2011)

^^ thanks and your's score is also very nice


----------



## Dudaims (Nov 25, 2011)

Hi overclockers =P
I was wondering why is 3dmark not showing my overclock.
Its only showing Stock speed and as u can see its clocked, same thing with Mafia 2. 
Does any one knows why?
Speed Step = Disabled
C, State = Disabled
Im not getting it can some one help me?

How did i go by the way? i think its quite nice

*i41.tinypic.com/iegdvk.jpg


----------



## topgear (Nov 26, 2011)

^^ Can't say why 3DMark 11 is not showing correct cpu clock speed but in my case 3DMark 11 is not showing any cpu clock speed at-all but I don't care much about this 

BTW, The Physics score you got with a AMD card is very good and what's the HD6900 series gfx card you are suing ??


----------



## vizkid2005 (Nov 27, 2011)

Here are my 3dmark 11 scores(Extreme settings) ... All stock no OC what so ever ..... 
*img41.imageshack.us/img41/2672/3dmarkp.png


Waiting for comments .. I don`t know how this score is worked out .. Please explain ....


----------



## Skud (Nov 27, 2011)

In line with 560Ti scores.


----------



## Dudaims (Nov 28, 2011)

topgear said:


> ^^ Can't say why 3DMark 11 is not showing correct cpu clock speed but in my case 3DMark 11 is not showing any cpu clock speed at-all but I don't care much about this
> 
> BTW, The Physics score you got with a AMD card is very good and what's the HD6900 series gfx card you are suing ??




Hi m8
Im using Saphire PCI-E model


----------



## topgear (Nov 28, 2011)

^^ I asked you what gfx card you are using ( gpu name and model ) not the manufacturer but got it anyway - you are using a HD6970


----------



## Dudaims (Nov 29, 2011)

topgear said:


> ^^ I asked you what gfx card you are using ( gpu name and model ) not the manufacturer but got it anyway - you are using a HD6970



sorry m8 my bad =P

HD6950 with 6970 bios



topgear said:


> ^^ Can't say why 3DMark 11 is not showing correct cpu clock speed but in my case 3DMark 11 is not showing any cpu clock speed at-all but I don't care much about this
> 
> BTW, The Physics score you got with a AMD card is very good and what's the HD6900 series gfx card you are suing ??



*img412.imageshack.us/img412/1446/semttulozn.jpg



Look at them now.
Flashed to 6950 again and overclocked CPU and changed memories  to Gskill RipjawsX  2133mhz


----------



## topgear (Nov 29, 2011)

^^ thanks for the info and nice scores there -will update it soon


----------



## S_V (Nov 29, 2011)

@Dudaims

Nice scores mate....  


@TopGear

Can u please update my CPU scores for 3DmarkVantage?

*img.photobucket.com/albums/v358/sunil_9/Benchmarks/Benchmarks/13-3dmarkvantage_CPU5.jpg


----------



## vizkid2005 (Nov 29, 2011)

Where do these scores get updated? ?? Plz update mine also ... 

I have Tapatalk Pro! !!!


----------



## Skud (Nov 29, 2011)

Check the front page of this thread.


----------



## topgear (Dec 1, 2011)

@ Dudaims, vizkid2005 and S_V - scores updated


----------



## imrocking_since92 (Dec 3, 2011)

Guys i tried using 3dmark11 today..
I got the result P2703..
My problem is that i dint get any result details nor
my gpu or cpu names appeared..
It only showed P2703 and time..
Please help..thanks


----------



## topgear (Dec 3, 2011)

I think you are using the 3DMark 11 basic version and make sure it's the latest version of 3DMark11.

BTW, it would be great if you can post a screenshot of your 3DMark11 along with cpu-z and gpu-z running side by side.


----------



## imrocking_since92 (Dec 3, 2011)

Let it be..
I got my answer thats p2703 and x865 with 550ti 
Thats important..I already uninstalled 3dmark 11..
Thanks anyways..by the way how did u all get professional edition..
Links would be gud..


----------



## vizkid2005 (Dec 3, 2011)

3d mark vantage shows " minimum resolution not supported " .. Heaven and 3d mark 11 run gr8 ... 
why so ??


----------



## topgear (Dec 4, 2011)

^^ what version of 3DMark Vantage you are using ??


----------



## vizkid2005 (Dec 6, 2011)

@topgear : I hav to check ... My comps not in service ... house renovation going on ... Will post as soon as I get my machine clean and running  ....

Sent from my Galaxy 5


----------



## vizkid2005 (Dec 9, 2011)

Vantage score .... 
Please Update ... 

*img193.imageshack.us/img193/4669/vantagescore.png


----------



## topgear (Dec 10, 2011)

^^ will do it tomorrow morning


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Dec 10, 2011)

@TP -
*img88.imageshack.us/img88/2374/capture4fgp.png
*img85.imageshack.us/img85/5853/capture3p.png


----------



## topgear (Dec 11, 2011)

@ *vizkid2005*  - what cpu do you have - post a cpu-z screenshot and re run the vantage cpu benchmark with PPU and GPU Simulation option Disabled - do it from options.

@ *Jaskanwar Singh* - nice score - can you post a xtreme 3DMark 11 score -I would really like to see how it performs


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Dec 11, 2011)

@TP -
*img542.imageshack.us/img542/6937/capture7c.png
*img198.imageshack.us/img198/3649/3dmark11extreme.png


----------



## kapilove77 (Dec 12, 2011)

Check my screenshot dunno it used amd card or intel? I feel these score are very low something wrong ?


----------



## topgear (Dec 12, 2011)

^^ those benches have used your gpu very well and the score is based on the HD6950 2GB you have - just look at the Xtreme gfx score - the score is on par with other HD6950s


----------



## kapilove77 (Dec 12, 2011)

Updated screenshot with overclocked gpu :-


----------



## S_V (Dec 23, 2011)

@* Benchmarks*



*|Stock Clocks| Overclock1|Overclock 2
Core Clock|608 mhz|774 mhz|786 mhz
Memory|837 mhz|851 mhz|861 mhz
Shader Clock|1215 mhz|1548 mhz|1572 mhz
Volt|1.037|1.075V|1.075V*
Driver Version: 290.36

*3DMARK 11*

*img.photobucket.com/albums/v358/sunil_9/OMNI/11-2.jpg

Click for Larger and Detailed View....
*img.photobucket.com/albums/v358/sunil_9/OMNI/th_3DMARK1148_470SLIOC_786.jpg


*img.photobucket.com/albums/v358/sunil_9/OMNI/12-1.jpg

*img.photobucket.com/albums/v358/sunil_9/OMNI/th_3DMARK1148_470SLIOC_X_780.png


*3DMARKVANTAGE:*

*img.photobucket.com/albums/v358/sunil_9/OMNI/13-1.jpg


----------



## sumonpathak (Dec 24, 2011)

HMM...trying to screw my card 
i5 2500k @ 5GHz /6870 @ 1GHz
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/members/120490-albums416-picture701.png
and one more with higher cpu
*hwbot.org/image/699143.jpg

@S_V
physics enabled....right???


----------



## S_V (Dec 24, 2011)

sumonpathak said:


> @S_V
> physics enabled....right???



I did already posted my CPU score with Physics Disabled.... Oh yeah... I Ran that score with 5GHZ too... 



S_V said:


> @TopGear
> 
> Can u please update my CPU scores for 3DmarkVantage?
> 
> ...


----------



## topgear (Dec 25, 2011)

^^ on the post no. 291 benches - the cpu is running at 4.8Ghz or 5 Ghz ??

@ sumonpathak - the first screenshot on post no. 292 is really very small to read anything and on the second one HD6870 is running at 990 Mhz and 2500k at 5127 Mhz - so what speed I should put on the list page for these two ??


----------



## S_V (Dec 25, 2011)

@Topgear,

It's 4.8 ghz


----------



## sumonpathak (Dec 25, 2011)

@TG..i hosted it from Digit forums album re!!!
can i post it from my album @ OCF?

als0
...take the second one......


----------



## topgear (Dec 26, 2011)

^^ you can post from your album at OCF.

BTW, list updated


----------



## sumonpathak (Dec 26, 2011)

^^well...am running some tests for you guys to show the impact of CPU and GPU in all the 3d mark benches....
will be linking them from OCF...
@S_V can you run Vantage once without physx ???


----------



## S_V (Dec 26, 2011)

@sumonpathak

Look at Post no: 273 in this page... I ran without PhysX...


----------



## sumonpathak (Dec 26, 2011)

^^need some more info to compare with my own...like cpu and ram speed


----------



## S_V (Dec 26, 2011)

sure mate...

Referring to Post: 273

CPU: 5 GHZ
Ram: 1600mhz , 99924
Vcore: 1.48v
Ram: 1.5v only
Need any more?


----------



## topgear (Dec 27, 2011)

sumonpathak said:


> ^^*well...am running some tests for you guys to show the impact of CPU and GPU in all the 3d mark benches*....
> will be linking them from OCF...
> @S_V can you run Vantage once without physx ???



that would be just great ..


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jan 1, 2012)

is this ok?

*img32.imageshack.us/img32/4286/3dmarkvantagec.png


----------



## topgear (Jan 2, 2012)

^^ Just fine


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jan 2, 2012)

a little bit increased second time -
*img804.imageshack.us/img804/4646/3dmarkvantage.png


----------



## topgear (Jan 3, 2012)

^^ so .. what's the trick behind the score bump


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jan 3, 2012)

nothing TP, just ran it second time. i am still banging my head trying to find some tricks when i get time!

actually i am feeling that score is still less. processor bottleneck maybe?
but is GPU test dependent on processor? yes, because of low resolution?


----------



## topgear (Jan 4, 2012)

^^ try to run vantage test with High and Extreme Preset and compare the score over here :

AMD Radeon HD 6790 1GB Video Card Review - 3DMark Vantage - Legit Reviews

this will give you some nice idea


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jan 4, 2012)

yeah TP it matched with these -
*img827.imageshack.us/img827/1306/3dmarkvantageextreme.png

PowerColor Radeon HD 6970 Video Card | PowerColor AX6970 2GBD5-M2DH Radeon HD 6970 Video Card Graphical Performance Test Benchmark Review by Olin Coles,PowerColor AX6970 2GBD5-M2DH Radeon HD 6970 Video Card Graphical Performance Test Benchmark Review
AMD HD 6970 and HD 6950 Review » Page 16 - Testing: 3DMark Vantage - Overclockers Club


----------



## sumonpathak (Jan 4, 2012)

Jaskanwar Singh said:


> nothing TP, just ran it second time. i am still banging my head trying to find some tricks when i get time!
> 
> actually i am feeling that score is still less. processor bottleneck maybe?
> but is GPU test dependent on processor? yes, because of low resolution?



proccy bottleneck there 
you would be flying in an SB...


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jan 4, 2012)

sumonpathak said:


> proccy bottleneck there
> you would be flying in an SB...



processor prices are all time high 

anyways 3dmark 06 -
*img266.imageshack.us/img266/1074/3dmark06v.png


----------



## topgear (Jan 5, 2012)

nice scores ... will update it shortly


----------



## kapilove77 (Jan 6, 2012)

plz plz post my score 

CPU(i5 2500k) = 4.3 ghz
Gpu(Msi r6950) = 950/1436


----------



## topgear (Jan 6, 2012)

^^ use a better quality image from next time


----------



## hellknight (Jan 6, 2012)

*Dell XPS 15z Score

Processor :- Intel Core i3 2310M
RAM :- 4 GB DDR3
GPU :- GT 525 M 1024 MB VRAM*

*img40.imageshack.us/img40/2428/3dmarkj.jpg


----------



## kapilove77 (Jan 6, 2012)

topgear said:


> ^^ use a better quality image from next time



I don't know how to post image i only see option for manage attachment.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jan 6, 2012)

kapilove77 said:


> I don't know how to post image i only see option for manage attachment.



when you upload your image to imageshack, you will see forum link there for each individual image. just copy that link in your post.


----------



## kapilove77 (Jan 10, 2012)

Updated Score :-

*img42.imageshack.us/img42/1450/41491601.png

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## topgear (Jan 10, 2012)

^^ now the image is much more better and if possible run the eXtreme test


----------



## mithun_mrg (Jan 10, 2012)

Here is my new score
*farm8.staticflickr.com/7002/6671644001_e46e35b821.jpg
708885 by mithun_mrg, on Flickr


----------



## kapilove77 (Jan 10, 2012)

Here is the extreme scores:-

*img443.imageshack.us/img443/5082/84120183.png


----------



## topgear (Jan 11, 2012)

nice scores guys - list updated


----------



## kapilove77 (Feb 3, 2012)

Here is my Vantage score over clocked to 960/1445

*img401.imageshack.us/img401/2526/24145072.png


----------



## topgear (Feb 4, 2012)

^^ post your gpu OC in here 
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/overclock...ic-card-overclock-list-discussion-thread.html


----------



## Mr.V (Feb 4, 2012)

Can you help me guys? 3D Mark 06 says that i have CHEATED so my results are not displayed!  i didnt do anythink like that!
I just overclocked my processor !


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Feb 4, 2012)

@kapilove77
and post in hwbot


----------



## topgear (Feb 5, 2012)

Mr.V said:


> Can you help me guys? 3D Mark 06 says that i have CHEATED so my results are not displayed!  i didnt do anythink like that!
> I just overclocked my processor !



what driver version you have used ?? If you want to post it here just post a screenshot with cpu-z, GPU-z and 3DMark 06 score


----------



## skywalker5555 (Feb 9, 2012)

*img195.imageshack.us/img195/4152/63678749.jpg


----------



## topgear (Feb 10, 2012)

^^ have you OCed the HD6870 ? and add a GPU-Z screenshot


----------



## skywalker5555 (Feb 10, 2012)

*img7.imageshack.us/img7/9107/6870.gif
GPU-Z screen shot


----------



## topgear (Feb 11, 2012)

skywalker5555 said:


> *img195.imageshack.us/img195/4152/63678749.jpg





skywalker5555 said:


> *img7.imageshack.us/img7/9107/6870.gif
> GPU-Z screen shot



nice OC - would really like to see a separate gpu score


----------



## skywalker5555 (Feb 11, 2012)

*img713.imageshack.us/img713/7765/98121307.jpg

^ is that what u wanted ?

BTW i havent disabled the GPU simulation and PPU thing in the above benchmark ...

3DMARK 11 new Score ...  
*img41.imageshack.us/img41/3797/88664871.jpg


*img594.imageshack.us/img594/9945/29707965.jpg


----------



## topgear (Feb 12, 2012)

^^ you don't need to disable GPU simulation and PPU option if you are using a AMD gfx card


----------



## Skud (Feb 14, 2012)

All stock:-

*i.imgur.com/MqXrx.jpg


*i.imgur.com/SNJTl.jpg


----------



## topgear (Feb 14, 2012)

^^ nice but why not just OC and post some more good result - you have the right cpu, cpu cooler and gpu


----------



## Skud (Feb 14, 2012)

Coming soon...


----------



## topgear (Feb 15, 2012)

^^ Ok ... if possible do it before sizzling summer season


----------



## Skud (Feb 16, 2012)

topgear said:


> ^^ Ok ... if possible do it before sizzling summer season



AC on. 

This is the journey so far:-

*imgur.com/oCVEv.jpg

*valid.canardpc.com/cache/banner/2252015.png


----------



## topgear (Feb 17, 2012)

^^ you set the Ac on 16c, eh ?? 

BTW, You ran the benchmark at 5Ghz cpu speed, right ?? when adding a 3Dmark screenshot also add a cpu-z screenshot so the OCed speed of the cpu is visible - for some odd reason 3DMark 11 just can't show OCed cpu speed.


----------



## Skud (Feb 17, 2012)

LOL, talking about summer. 

Actually CPU & RAM both are OCed, CPU-Z validation link provided below.


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Feb 17, 2012)

Finally:

CPU-Z Validator 3.1

NVIDIA GeForce GTX 580 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-960 Processor,Gigabyte Technology Co., Ltd. G1.Assassin score: X25543 3DMarks
NVIDIA GeForce GTX 580 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-960 Processor,Gigabyte Technology Co., Ltd. G1.Assassin score: X4074 3DMarks


----------



## Skud (Feb 17, 2012)

Pretty good. But vantage link's showing PhysX acceleration used, no score invalid. Also how you obtain X score in vantage, have you changed your monitor?


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Feb 17, 2012)

You dont need the higher res monitor it seems. Mine will scale lol.

I know that. I purposely enabled GPU Physx. I wanted to see the highest i can get.


----------



## Skud (Feb 17, 2012)

Is it so? Will try it then. 

-------------
POST ADDED
-------------

That's the max I could get out of my current setup:-

*imgur.com/xf7XY.jpg

*imgur.com/aOXqN.jpg

*imgur.com/TdfGz.jpg

*imgur.com/C4NdO.jpg


----------



## topgear (Feb 18, 2012)

^^ great .. -_ List updated.

BTW, what was the cpu and gpu load temp during benchmarks ?? looks like the gpu reached almost ~85-90c during benchmarks.


----------



## Skud (Feb 18, 2012)

Yeah, CPU was also breaching 80C. With my cooling equipments can't test any further.


----------



## Mr.V (Feb 18, 2012)

waaaaaaaaaaa!!!!  !!!
I cant post as it doesnt display the results!!!!
It say that you have cheated and time is incorrec!!!


----------



## topgear (Feb 19, 2012)

^^ post your pc config in details and use latest 3DMark version. If possible post a offline score using only the screenshots 



Skud said:


> Yeah, CPU was also breaching 80C. With my cooling equipments can't test any further.



What you have done so far is great - may be on winter when temps will drop again around 9-10c you will be able to reach more or are you planning for some water cooling


----------



## Skud (Feb 19, 2012)

Water cooling won't be so easy in my cabby without modding it. Even Corsair H100 won't be easy to install.

Presently no plan on investing further, might get some good thermal paste, but then the stock paste of N620 is doing great.


----------



## S_V (Feb 19, 2012)

Don't spoil your setup for just Thermal upgrade.. The difference hardly you can see is 2-3 degrees drop... sometimes nothing or even worse, it might increase...


----------



## Skud (Feb 19, 2012)

Yeah, not interested atm.


----------



## thetechfreak (Jul 3, 2012)

3d Mark '06

*hwbot.org/image/808906.jpg

HWBOT- thetechfreak`s 3DMark06 score: 6991 marks with a GeForce 9500 GT DDR2


----------



## topgear (Jul 4, 2012)

nice Oc and score buddy but do post a proper image with cpu-z pic and to shwo mem modules running at what speed you should post the pic of Memory tab.


----------



## thetechfreak (Jul 5, 2012)

@Topgear Yes thing is. I think due to my defective mouse button the other tab got opened as a result the Main tab got changed. Will post some more benches soon.


----------



## topgear (Jul 6, 2012)

no sweat  .. I'll wait for some more and try to include 3DMark Vantage score - that's more appropriate for your gpu.


----------



## amruth kiran (Jul 8, 2012)

hey guys what s the reference for your scores?? 
the scores just seems to be climbing! how can i tell if mine.'s above or below average or excellent( other than fps's ofcourse)


----------



## topgear (Jul 9, 2012)

Run a benchmark with everything at stock and set this as your rig's average performance point.

Now OC cpu/gpu/ram or any other hardware/software based performance tweak you want and run a 3DMark benchmark again - the score will increase.

simply you need to find out the average/minimum or maximum scores either compared to your own rig or with similar rig of the other's.


----------



## amruth kiran (Jul 9, 2012)

but whats the highest ever got? ( in exams we know highest is 100, similarly.)


----------



## topgear (Jul 10, 2012)

^^ there's no limit though you can check hwbot for highest possible 3DMark Score but if you want you can beat those


----------



## thetechfreak (Jul 10, 2012)

amruth kiran said:


> but whats the highest ever got? ( in exams we know highest is 100, similarly.)



There are different version of 3dMark Vantage. See this for the 2006 version 3DMark06 overclocking records @ HWBOT


----------



## sharang.d (Jul 30, 2012)

Is this any good?

AMD Radeon HD 7870 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i5-2500K Processor,ASUSTeK COMPUTER INC. P8Z77-V PRO score: P6902 3DMarks

and
*dl.dropbox.com/s/6o2jjhm946ra6we/unigine_20120730_0107.html?dl=1


----------



## MegaMind (Oct 20, 2012)

Vantage - Performance: i5 2500K @5.1GHz with GTX570 @935/1870/1080

*i705.photobucket.com/albums/ww54/mailmemanju/Benchmark/OC570new1.jpg


----------



## topgear (Oct 20, 2012)

^^ after a long time I can see you posting  anyway, very nice CPU and GPU oc .. are those clock speeds stable ? and starting from this post i"ll add a link on the main list page - check that ut.

BTW, while running the test did you disable PPU in vantage setting ?


----------



## MegaMind (Oct 20, 2012)

topgear said:


> ^^ after a long time I can see you posting  anyway, very nice CPU and GPU oc .. are those clock speeds stable ? and starting from this post i"ll add a link on the main list page - check that ut.
> 
> BTW, while running the test did you disable PPU in vantage setting ?



Ya the clocks are 100% stable, max. CPU temp was 84'C(amb. 30'C) with prime95..

No i haven't disabled PPU..


----------



## topgear (Oct 21, 2012)

^^ can you re-run the cpu test with PPU disabled ?


----------



## nikhilsharma007nikx (Oct 21, 2012)

@MegaMind can u pls suggest a good liquid or air cooler for i5 2500k for getting the type od oc u getting my mobo will be ASUS P8Z77 V note: it should not cover the ram slots !!!! budget @4.5k


----------



## MegaMind (Oct 21, 2012)

nikhilsharma007nikx said:


> @MegaMind can u pls suggest a good liquid or air cooler for i5 2500k for getting the type od oc u getting my mobo will be ASUS P8Z77 V note: it should not cover the ram slots !!!! budget @4.5k



For your budget get a Noctua NH-U12P SE2 - 4.3K



topgear said:


> ^^ can you re-run the cpu test with PPU disabled ?



Will do it when i get home..


----------



## nikhilsharma007nikx (Oct 21, 2012)

what bout the ram slots ! does it covers or not and also can it overclock the proccy with z77 v to 5.1 ghz stabley with low temps !

what would you say bout antec kuhler h2o 620 ?


----------



## MegaMind (Oct 21, 2012)

nikhilsharma007nikx said:


> what would you say bout antec kuhler h2o 620 ?



Close call.. NH-U12P SE2 will win by a tiny margin.


----------



## nikhilsharma007nikx (Oct 22, 2012)

@mm what bout the ram slots ! will it cover them or not ?

or a corsair h70 would be good and i think makin the antec a push pull setup would be great !


----------



## topgear (Oct 23, 2012)

most probably won't though it map depend on which ram module you are going to use.


----------



## nikhilsharma007nikx (Oct 23, 2012)

G skill ripjaws x just one 8gb module

but in future ill upgrade to 32 gb


----------



## martin.stallone (Oct 31, 2012)

where can I find these windows ? or how to take benchmark test .. or whatever test it is called .. ??


----------



## Myth (Nov 14, 2012)

Just experimenting with the (old) GPU.
i7 2600k @ stock. Wont OC with the psu I have. 

NVIDIA GeForce 9600 GT video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-2600K Processor,ASUSTeK COMPUTER INC. P8Z77-M PRO score: P5794 3DMarks

I am using the basic edition 3dMark Vantage. Is there any better version of 3dmark to use ?


----------



## Myth (Nov 16, 2012)

Little more OCing 
Max Temp 58C
*gpuz.techpowerup.com/12/11/16/gpz.png

NVIDIA GeForce 9600 GT video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-2600K Processor,ASUSTeK COMPUTER INC. P8Z77-M PRO score: P6028 3DMarks


----------



## Arnab boss (Nov 28, 2012)

guys is this score good enough for my new gpu..!!

if not then kindly suggest me wht should i do to improve it..!!


AMD Radeon HD 7770 video card benchmark result - AMD Phenom II X4 955,Gigabyte Technology Co., Ltd. GA-880GM-USB3 score: P3379 3DMarks


----------



## Myth (Nov 28, 2012)

How come the graphics score for a 9600gt is more than that of a hd7770 ??
Or is the scoring system different for 3dmark vantage and 3dmark 11 ?


----------



## topgear (Nov 29, 2012)

Scoring system is different in 3DMark Vantage ( Dx10) and 3DMark 11 (Dx11).


----------



## Arnab boss (Dec 3, 2012)

so guys is the scores of my gpu is ok ...or wht should i do to improve it..!!


----------



## Myth (Dec 3, 2012)

Its +100 on the core clock?

In your score link, check the graph under "Similar Systems Scores". It can give you a rough idea about how much more you can push your gpu (and cpu ? ).

Update gpu drivers.


----------



## topgear (Dec 4, 2012)

Arnab boss said:


> so guys is the scores of my gpu is ok ...or wht should i do to improve it..!!



First : OC the GPU core/mem to the max extent possible - at your own risk of-course 
Second : use the latest 12.11 Beta 7 driver.
Set a new world record !


----------



## Arnab boss (Dec 13, 2012)

thanks topgear and myth...

@ topgear I am still a noob in overclocking and secondly I don't want to fry my gpu....!!!


----------



## topgear (Dec 14, 2012)

Ok, No probelm


----------



## Myth (Jan 27, 2013)

Everything at stock.

AMD Radeon HD 7950 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-2600K Processor,ASUSTeK COMPUTER INC. P8Z77-M PRO score: P26911 3DMarks


----------

